# Naruto Chapter 638 Discussion Thread



## Golden Circle (Jul 3, 2013)

Predict away!



Hiro said:


> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## CA182 (Jul 3, 2013)

Fusion Ha!

Madara and Obito become juubi jinchuuriki together.

After this chapter I am 100& sure it's gonna happen.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 3, 2013)

Obito kills everyone

The end


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 3, 2013)

Madara still casually sits and waits for Hashirama not giving a crap to what just happened.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jul 3, 2013)

I predict Sasuke and Naruto get swallowed by Buu the Juubi and embark on an epic journey


----------



## Hossaim (Jul 3, 2013)

Obito turns out to be The ramen guy theni Zetsu reveals he is actually rikudo sennin and kills sakura before dying Gaara reveals he was the real AL all along and uses the power of the secret 11 tails (which is venus) the destory the earth but Naruto and Sasuke combine together and from a god which turns back time and kills gara then Kakashi uses chidori to split them and kill them both because it turns out he was under Itachi's final genjutsu the whole time.


----------



## Rosi (Jul 3, 2013)

Obito trolls Kakashi. and haters. even more.


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Jul 3, 2013)

*Wait a minute...*

Doesn't obito as jubi jinchuuriki means he is now capable of executing the mugen tsukuyomi?
so that means next chapter everybody enters the dream world?


----------



## Talis (Jul 3, 2013)

5$ On Obito's Sharingan being evolved into the Rinnegan.
His hairs turned white but Rinne tensei was cancelled?
So far we saw Madara awakened his Rinnegan with white hairs as well, at least in the flashback. :ho


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 3, 2013)

I predict....you know what, fuck it, I predict that I have no idea what will happen next.

Maybe we'll see Sharinnegan next chapter though.


----------



## calimike (Jul 3, 2013)

Obito turn into Juubi like Neon Evangelion or something 

More fight scenes...

WSJ #33 is out on Saturday due to Marine Day holiday. Early spoiler is out on Monday


----------



## vered (Jul 3, 2013)

so early spoilers next week?

obito is doomed now to fall against Naruto(TNJ incoming)
i also suspect Madara being the one to laugh last .


----------



## Marsala (Jul 3, 2013)

We'll probably see Mugen Tsukiyomi start. Last week's preview wasn't kidding after all, I guess.

It's going to be some lame perfect world where everyone is happy and then someone - the Kyuubi, Bee, Sasuke, or even Itachi - comes up to Naruto and tells him that it's all an illusion, and he has to make a choice.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 3, 2013)

Coldhands said:


> Obito kills everyone
> 
> The end



This, manga's over, everybody go home.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 3, 2013)

Obito says he's bored and decides to go One Piece and take the fruit everyone's currently fighting for then later goes Bleach world and trolls Juha Bach and Ichigo.

Chapter ends with Obito chatting Aizen at bar.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 3, 2013)

Enter: Moon Eye Plan


----------



## Lovely (Jul 3, 2013)

calimike said:


> Obito turn into Juubi like Neon Evangelion or something
> 
> More fight scenes...
> 
> WSJ #33 is out on Saturday due to Marine Day holiday. Early spoiler is out on Monday



Usually Saturday release = Tuesday spoilers, right?


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 3, 2013)

Chapter starts with Obito finalizing his transformation. Madara smirks and says that now he has the Juubi Jinchuriki under his control. Obito gives final villain -speech and explains how Madara did exactly what Obito had planned. Chapter ends with Obito oneshotting Madara.


----------



## Annabella (Jul 3, 2013)

Obito is the juubi's jinchuuriki now so I guess he'll activate the MEP soon? I'm kinda glad we won't be seeing the juubi for much longer


----------



## Datakim (Jul 3, 2013)

jorge2060 88 said:


> Doesn't obito as jubi jinchuuriki means he is now capable of executing the mugen tsukuyomi?
> so that means next chapter everybody enters the dream world?



Possibly, but I would assume that Obito has to first defeat the Juubi inside his mind in order to gain full access to the things chakra. The same way Naruto fought Kurama and pulled Kuramas chakra way from him.

Its still quite possible that Obito will fail in that. Worst case scenario will be that Juubi will take possession of Obitos body, and gain a humanoid form with Juubis full chakra, rinnegan and Kamui sharingan. Good luck fighting Juubi in that form.


----------



## Rai (Jul 3, 2013)

Fuck the barrier...everyone against Obito Juubi jin!!


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 3, 2013)

Last weeks preview:


> "obito speeds up/accelerates towards mugen tsukuyomi...!!and then...!!"



I predict he will implode because of the Juubi's sheer power.


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 3, 2013)

Its revealed that it will take Obito some time to control or fully suppress the Juubi power


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 3, 2013)

I predict FMA will happen. First Obito will fucking destroy everyone. Then he starts losing control and dies as the Juubi gains control of Obito's body.

_"You thought you could control a god? Don't make me laugh."_


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 3, 2013)

Mugen Tsukiyomi and End Part Two is what I'm predicting.

Manga will be on break for two months while the author gathers materials.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 3, 2013)

Coldhands said:


> I predict FMA will happen. First Obito will fucking destroy everyone. Then he starts losing control and dies as the Juubi gains control of Obito's body.
> 
> _"You thought you could control a god? Don't make me laugh."_



true and i hope he stomps him really good.....


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 3, 2013)

Coldhands said:


> I predict FMA will happen. First Obito will fucking destroy everyone. Then he starts losing control and dies as the Juubi gains control of Obito's body.
> 
> _"You thought you could control a god? Don't make me laugh."_



I would rather have Juubi destroy Obito's body than control it. We have yet to see Juubi in its final form. Juubi will probably force itself to evolve into a human like form.


----------



## handsock (Jul 3, 2013)

I predict bee will fist bump the 8 tails chakra into naruto with all the other fist bumped chakra he got from the other bijuu and become the good version of a juubi jinchuuriki. badassedness will ensue.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 3, 2013)

is the preview out?


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 3, 2013)

*Chapter 638 Prediction:*   The Fall of the Stars

Now the Jinchuuriki, the tables have been turned and now the allied forces are on the retreat.   Naruto tries to stand the ground, but he is forced back so they could regroup.


----------



## takL (Jul 3, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> is the preview out?



according to Ohana

"Finally, 10b awakens! Is there anything can be done against its power!?"


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 3, 2013)

> "Finally, 10b awakens! Is there anything can be done against its power!?"


Nope.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 3, 2013)

takL said:


> according to Ohana
> 
> "Finally, 10b awakens! Is there anything can be done against its power!?"



10b awakens ? wtf din't obito became jinchuuriki ?

Don't tell me Juubi uses his final transformation to escape Obito.....

No way....


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 3, 2013)

Preview means that Obito basically rapes everyone.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 3, 2013)

Coldhands said:


> Preview means that Obito basically rapes everyone.



Nope it says "Finally, 10b awakens!....."

Just like the last preview when it said obito advance to the moon eye plan, we all tought he will die to revive madra and thus his plan is closer..... we where all wrong..... himself got to advance that plan....


So i belive in this case we no longer get obito but the Juubi either escapes and goes full transformation or he overwhelmes obito very fast and uses him to destroy everything


----------



## mayumi (Jul 3, 2013)

Juubi Obito tries to beat up people. BM Naruto protects everyone with his chakra. Minato gifts Naruto with a present.


----------



## Abz (Jul 3, 2013)

jorge2060 88 said:


> Doesn't obito as jubi jinchuuriki means he is now capable of executing the mugen tsukuyomi?
> so that means next chapter everybody enters the dream world?



Take yo drugs guys!!!

A New Inception Arc in on the way 



Talis said:


> 5$ *On Obito's Sharingan being evolved into the Rinnegan.*
> His hairs turned white but Rinne tensei was cancelled?
> So far we saw Madara awakened his Rinnegan with white hairs as well, at least in the flashback. :ho



Kakashi's follows suite 



calimike said:


> Obito turn into Juubi like Neon Evangelion or something
> 
> More fight scenes...
> 
> WSJ #33 is out on Saturday due to Marine Day holiday. Early spoiler is out on Monday



Yaya!! 




Coldhands said:


> Obito kills everyone
> 
> The end





First Tsurugi said:


> This, manga's over, everybody go home.



​


----------



## Klue (Jul 3, 2013)

Coldhands said:


> I predict FMA will happen. First Obito will fucking destroy everyone. Then he starts losing control and dies as the Juubi gains control of Obito's body.
> 
> _"You thought you could control a god? Don't make me laugh."_



You're a cold man. :sanji


----------



## auem (Jul 3, 2013)

takL said:


> according to Ohana
> 
> "Finally, 10b awakens! Is there anything can be done against its power!?"



Please do a full trans of this chapter once you read it....there is problem of clarity for this particular one.....


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Jul 3, 2013)

Obito fails to control juubi. Juubi goes rampage like kurama did to naruto previously. Madara controls the juubi jin and trolls everyone.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 3, 2013)

Obito's transformation is complete with the Jyuubi being in the correct form. The chapter is mostly everyone commenting and Madara getting ready to fight the Kages. At the end of the chapter Obito is in his new form and we get a shot of the new Jyuubi. The Jyuubi Jinchuuriki is now ready to fight.


----------



## Abz (Jul 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]0MZlJRzISc8[/YOUTUBE]

I have a sneaky suspision this is what everyone and their fodder buddies in the manga will be doing...and thinking next chapter...


Your synicalism this week guys....I can't really suggest otherwise.

​


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 3, 2013)

takL said:


> according to Ohana
> 
> "Finally, 10b awakens! Is there anything can be done against its power!?"



So Juubi is getting a consciousness, which means Obito will  be thrown away like the trash he is. 

You can't control a God.


----------



## tivu100 (Jul 3, 2013)

Next chapter, Moon Eye Plan complete. Everyone lives happily forever after. No more war. Happy ending. Fin.


----------



## Klue (Jul 3, 2013)

Obito pulls the moon in position and activates the plan. Naruto's ultimate Rasengan destroys the moon.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 3, 2013)

Klue said:


> Obito pulls the moon in position and activates the plan. Naruto's ultimate Rasengan destroys the moon.



Nah..Juubi destroys it as pay back to Obito for trying to control a God.


----------



## Klue (Jul 3, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Nah..Juubi destroys it as pay back to Obito for trying to control a God.



Same thing.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 3, 2013)

Everyone tries to do what master roshi and piccolo did


----------



## Harbour (Jul 3, 2013)

Madara screaming, Minato, Sasuke and Naruto cooperates, Obito show bitchness and power.


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 3, 2013)

Anger and confusion.

Either in the manga or on here.


----------



## Neomaster121 (Jul 3, 2013)

Madara gonna change sides


----------



## WT (Jul 3, 2013)

*638 Random Extract*

*Kakashi is in the Kamui dimension panting, sweating and covering his sharingan with his hands*

Kakashi: Wha... What just happened, my chakra has ... 

*Meanwhile in the real world*

Obito: Do you really think this war is over?

Madara: Damn it, Obito, you tricked me.

Hashirama: This jinchurri of the 10 tails, this guy will be dangerous

Hiruzen: Uchiha Obito, to think you have been the one all this time, were you complicit in the Uchiha massacre as well?!

Tobirama: Another Uchiha! He's become the jinchurri of the 10 tails as well. I must tread carefully!

Minato: Naruto, you knew all this time? How?

Naruto: I could sense his emotions and desires, can you not? You have the same power as me?

Minato: It seems not, my base speed and chakra are the only things that have increased. It seems your Uzumaki blood and the presence of a bijuu inside you contribute to your power. Anyway Naruto, thanks for saving me. 

*Minato thinking: Wow, that's my boy, he's gained my respect so quickly, what a Shinobi*

Sasuke: Humpf

*Obito removes his hand, as does Kakashi, both reveal a Rinnegan*

Alliance & Madara: ?!?!?!!?!

Kakakshi in Kamui dimension: What's happened to my eye!? Obito, what did you do?

Obito: It seems that by becoming the Jinchuri, I have awoken my Rinnegan. If that's the case, so will have Kakashi. Now, the dead should remain dead, I'll get rid of them first and then my illusion will commence.


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Jul 3, 2013)

*Buckle up, coming up next week is The World vs The Anti-Rikudou*

Folks, fill yer cellars and get plenty of spare batteries, cuz Obito has now morphed into the Anti-RS, and is gonna be bringing the heat to the world in apocalyptic proportions!

So, what hypothetical character-technique combinations could possibly take down this guy? What kind of weaknesses could possibly be exploited?


----------



## Mateush (Jul 3, 2013)

Hyping Obito a little. Later Madara will use Izanami on him then genjutsu to force him use the Rinne Tensei. Madara will lose his eye, but it's his last option.


----------



## Abz (Jul 3, 2013)

White Tiger said:


> *638 Random Extract*
> 
> *Kakashi is in the Kamui dimension panting, sweating and covering his sharingan with his hands*
> 
> ...



Tiger don't stop there pleeeaseee


----------



## shadowmaria (Jul 3, 2013)

I predict Obito having something happen to him similar to what happened to Father when he tried to swallow God


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 3, 2013)

I predict overwhelming power by Obito...



that kills nobody relevant...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 3, 2013)

takL said:


> according to Ohana
> 
> "Finally, 10b awakens! Is there anything can be done against its power!?"



Maybe the Juubi actually reaches it's final form inside of him.

But a part of me thinks Obito will take some time to get a handle of all the Juubi's powers as a Jinchuuriki. Doesn't mean he won't be any less threatening.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 3, 2013)

Obito will do...something.

Something to show off the new power he's gained, probably.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 3, 2013)

I predict more foreshadowing about Madara's true plans, while Obito shows off his new powers. Obito will aim mainly Sasuke and Minato, and Naruto will stand up to help protect them.


----------



## Klue (Jul 3, 2013)

Madara, you must regain your mojo.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Jul 3, 2013)

I predict Obito will live and become Juubi Jinchuuriki at last minute. Madara will fail and we will see a Minato and Obito moment 

EDIT: DAMN YOU INTERNET EXPLORER!! I'M LAAAAAAATE!!!


----------



## Lurko (Jul 3, 2013)

I predict obito fucks up shit but mads has another plan.


----------



## Annabella (Jul 3, 2013)

takL said:


> according to Ohana
> 
> "Finally, 10b awakens! Is there anything can be done against its power!?"



I think Obito will start to get accustomed to being the juubi jin, it'll evolve and maybe he'll go on a rampage and showcase his new powers.


----------



## AlphaReaver (Jul 3, 2013)

BM Naruto
KCM Minato
Prime Nagato

Aka Team COP


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 3, 2013)

And Naruto shall become Rikudou and kill Obito and split up the Juubi like in legends


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 3, 2013)

You mean Jesus!Naruto and the Anti-Naruto.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 3, 2013)

I heard the chapter is coming early next week or something?

and I predict people dying to Obijin.


----------



## Weapon (Jul 3, 2013)

I can feel it now, Naruto is going to die soon sealing Juubi Jin. Can't wait.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 3, 2013)

Luiz said:


> You mean Jesus!Naruto and the Anti-Naruto.



Jimmies rustling.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 4, 2013)

calimike said:


> Obito turn into Juubi like Neon Evangelion or something
> 
> More fight scenes...
> 
> WSJ #33 is out on Saturday due to Marine Day holiday. Early spoiler is out on Monday



 

I predict this happening to Obito

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVfmMdqjkVw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 4, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> I predict this happening to Obito
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVfmMdqjkVw[/YOUTUBE]



I'm sure it will, but not just yet.


----------



## vered (Jul 4, 2013)

somehow i get the feeling now that Naruto will be the one to defeat Juubi Obito() by renewing  his connection with the bijuus within it.


----------



## Rosi (Jul 4, 2013)

vered said:


> somehow i get the feeling now that Naruto will be the one to defeat Juubi Obito() by renewing  his connection with the bijuus within it.



Didn't Kishi spoil this ending in the last summer's interview?


----------



## takL (Jul 4, 2013)

i bet the new born jinchuriki is half obito half black zetsu.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 4, 2013)

takL said:


> i bet the new born jinchuriki is half obito half black zetsu.



half man half bear half pig !!


----------



## takL (Jul 4, 2013)

alexu9696 said:


> half man half bear half pig !!



wait. thatd make 1 and half....


----------



## RockSauron (Jul 4, 2013)

Maybe Obito can't control it and goes on a rampage, then they somehow extract the Juubi from him, and Naruto puts it in himself. But he still can't control it because no one can, so in order to save the world he has Kakashi seal him, and thus the Juubi, in the Kamui dimension, locking him, Kurama and the Juubi in there for all eternity.

... Highly doubt it but meh


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 4, 2013)

This chapter will be mainly Obito going on a roll, showing his powers and everyone being all "" Maybe Kakashi appearing on battlefield and getting healed quickly with a nice reunion with Minato. They will probably comment on current Obito something like

"Is it because of Rin? "
"Yes it is. "
"Oh geez "

And meanwhile Madara will be all

"Obito pls.  "


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 4, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Didn't Kishi spoil this ending in the last summer's interview?



It was heavily censored though


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 4, 2013)

takL said:


> i bet the new born jinchuriki is half obito half black zetsu.


Naw, Obito looks to be pulling off the Black Zetsu coating.


----------



## WT (Jul 4, 2013)

I'll continue my prediction...

*638 Obito's Wrath*

*Kakashi is in the Kamui dimension panting, sweating and covering his sharingan with his hands*

Kakashi: Wha... What just happened, my chakra has ... 

*Meanwhile in the real world*

Obito: Do you really think this war is over?

Madara: Damn it, Obito, you tricked me.

Hashirama: This jinchurri of the 10 tails, this guy will be dangerous

Hiruzen: Uchiha Obito, to think you have been the one all this time, were you complicit in the Uchiha massacre as well?!

Tobirama: Another Uchiha! He's become the jinchurri of the 10 tails as well. I must tread carefully!

Minato: Naruto, you knew all this time? How?

Naruto: I could sense his emotions and desires, can you not? You have the same power as me?

Minato: It seems not, my base speed and chakra are the only things that have increased. It seems your Uzumaki blood and the presence of a bijuu inside you contribute to your power. Anyway Naruto, thanks for saving me. 

*Minato thinking: Wow, that's my boy, he's gained my respect so quickly, what a Shinobi*

Sasuke: Humpf

*Obito removes his hand, as does Kakashi, both reveal a Rinnegan*

Alliance & Madara: ?!?!?!!?!

Kakakshi in Kamui dimension: What's happened to my eye!? Obito, what did you do?

Obito: It seems that by becoming the Jinchuri, I have awoken my Rinnegan. If that's the case, so will have Kakashi. Now, the dead should remain dead, I'll get rid of them first and then my illusion will commence.

*Obito begins to form handseals*

Madara/Hashirama: ?!?!?!

Madara: What are you planning?!!

*Obito faces towards Madara*

Obito: A man detested by the Uchiha and Senju alike. You have no place here you insignificant fool. 

Madara: ?!

*Madara glares at Obito in anger*

Obito: Uchiha Madara, when was the last time you experienced fear?

Madara: ....?!

*Obito completes his hand seals* 

Hashirama: This is bad....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What's he about to do?!?!?!!

Obito: HEAVENLY RETRIBUTION!!!!

Madara: ?!?!?!?!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*As Obito finishes his hand seals a white bijuu dama appears which is surrounded by rings. Madara enters perfect Susano and begins to sweat. The White Bijuu dama is hurled towards Madara. It crashes into Susano and a blinding white light is the result*

Hashirama/Sarutobi: What is this!!!!!!!!!?!??

*The scenery clears and Madara's susano has disappeared. All that remains is an aged Madara on his knees*

Madara: No one should be allowed to wield this power........

*The Hokage's are moved by this display of power. Hashirama shows a look of extreme discomfort, Tobirama is sweating and looks towards his brother, Sarutobi is quivering in fear and Minato questions the alliances ability to defeat such a being. Sasuke is then shown who is taken by awe and fear, Sasuke and the Hokage's begin to retreat when suddenly, Naruto shouts with a stern look on his face*

Naruto: YOU IDIOTSSS

Naruto: You dare give up on the alliance now! After all of this. 

Hokages/Sasuke: ?!?!?!

Naruto: Uchiha Obito is it? You're not the only one who can wield such a power!!

Obito: ??!?!

*Naruto enters the final Bijuu mode and then creates handsigns. Naruto enters Sage mode as well.*

Kurama: It is time Naruto, so long!

Son Goku: Our presence is still within you Naruto. We will merge with Kurama.

Remaining tailed beasts: Lets do this!

Naruto: I won't let you down!

*The bijuus merge together and Naruto begins to glow*

Hokages/Sasuke/Obito: ?!?!?!

Minato thinking: So this is Uzumaki Naruto, he's far more powerful than me and his resolve is greater than yours Master Jiriya. After this war is finished, the name Naruto will forever drag the name of the Yellow Flash through mud. Naruto, I'm honored to be your father. 

Hashirama: This child ... perhaps I can be like him one day...

*Naruto transforms into the second 10 tails Jinchuri*

END


----------



## falconzx (Jul 4, 2013)

White Tiger said:


> I
> END



Quite interesting, but I wouldn't like it if it came true. (unlikely anyway)


----------



## takL (Jul 4, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Naw, Obito looks to be pulling off the Black Zetsu coating.



 i just doubt one can change his tone 
from "...sen...sei...(=Sir/master)"
to "wherewith do you decide the end of the war?..O my treacherous compatriot/clansman"
even if he used to be tobi


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jul 4, 2013)

I predict despair and death to some characters...


----------



## Amanda (Jul 4, 2013)

takL said:


> i just doubt one can change his tone
> from "...sen...sei...(=Sir/master)"
> to "wherewith do you decide the end of the war?..O my treacherous compatriot/clansman"
> even if he used to be tobi




So you say "Obito" is actually not Obito, at least not wholly?


----------



## Rosi (Jul 4, 2013)

I thought he was just saying it with irony like he always did as Tobi  He is a troll after all.

And ofcourse he'd get a moment of weakness when seeing his sensei. The same as when he started getting butthurt in the fight against Kakashi, while still masked. Despite not caring about him at all before that.


----------



## takL (Jul 4, 2013)

Sibylla said:


> So you say "Obito" is actually not Obito, at least not wholly?



i wouldnt say so  but i bet his right side is still black. 

well see it on next tues.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 4, 2013)

Rosi said:


> And ofcourse he'd get a moment of weakness when seeing his sensei.




He had a moment of weakness for seeing his sensei... and for having a hole in his chest, being slashed with a kunai and bleeding chakra for Madara's Rinne Tensei.


----------



## Ryopus (Jul 4, 2013)

I predict that Obito will cast Mugen Tsukuyomi, so everyone is being under Gengetsu with only a few of them in the world being immune to it.
Jinchuuriki's: Naruto, Bee
Sharingan users: Sasuke, Kakashi (hence why Obito wanted to eliminate the Uchiha clan)
Edo Tensei Zombies: Madara, Hashirama, Tobirama, Hiruzen, Minato

The above people will fight Madara and Obito


----------



## Amanda (Jul 4, 2013)

Casting the Eternal Tsukuyomi was supposed to be a long, difficult jutsu, which was the reason Madara gave for wanting to get rid of the pestering Alliance first - so that they couldn't interfere. Obito has Minato's seal on his back so he probably can't just try to ditch them, but has to try to kill them before going for the jutsu... if Madara was right. Obito himself expressed wish to start "the ritual" straight away. But most likely, fighting ensues. No Dream World at least yet.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 4, 2013)

> North American manga publisher Viz Media announced at Anime Expo on Thursday that it is expanding the availability of its Weekly Shonen Jump digital magazine. The digital magazine is available now for readers in the United Kingdom, Ireland, South Africa, Australia, and New Zealand. Readers must subscribe to the magazine through Apple’s Newsstand app. Subscribers outside of the United States and Canada will not be able to access back issues, and will not be able to receive the physical Yu-Gi-Oh! card bonuses, but will have access to all other digital bonuses.
> 
> *In addition, there will be a special issue on July 15 with full-color chapters of One Piece, Naruto, and One Punch Man.*
> 
> ...



Full colored chapter? Cool


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 4, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> So Juubi is getting a consciousness, which means Obito will  be thrown away like the trash he is.
> 
> You can't control a God.



It could possibly be referring to the Ten-Tails reaching it's final form but we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 5, 2013)

Full coloured chapter with all Obito rampage?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 5, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Full coloured chapter with all Obito rampage?



Colored pages are confirmed then? I've been hearing some people talking about colored pages next week.


----------



## Abz (Jul 5, 2013)

bout bloody time it was available in the UK....i was tired of that load of bollocks-restriction USA only...give us _something_ ....it's rare we even see any anime of the telly at all these days


----------



## Ghost14 (Jul 5, 2013)

So, an early release and a full color chapter?  I don't think anything like this has happened before.  I'm stoked.


----------



## Mateush (Jul 5, 2013)

takL said:


> i just doubt one can change his tone
> from "...sen...sei...(=Sir/master)"
> to "wherewith do you decide the end of the war?..O my treacherous compatriot/clansman"
> even if he used to be tobi



I doubt it, but I really hope they switched places, though it would confuse me even more about how Obito can be transferred to a Edo body.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 5, 2013)

vered said:


> somehow i get the feeling now that Naruto will be the one to defeat Juubi Obito() by renewing  his connection with the bijuus within it.



And this revive Minato and Konan's words about Naruto being the one to defeat Obito aka masked man and being called the Light/Dark.


----------



## Addy (Jul 5, 2013)

I predict moon eye plan being the cliffhanger.


----------



## Icha icha ya (Jul 5, 2013)

White Tiger said:


> I'll continue my prediction...
> 
> *638 Obito's Wrath*
> 
> ...



That's not gonna happen, not even if kishi is drunk.


----------



## Abz (Jul 5, 2013)

Icha icha ya said:


> That's not gonna happen, not even if kishi is drunk.



don't be too quick to judge....Kakashi may very well be the only one who can stop Obito from casting Eternal Tsukuyomi....

and don't ignore canon fact....we all know that kakashi and Obito's sharingan are connected...


----------



## ImSerious (Jul 5, 2013)

i predict more bamflash.


----------



## Shattering (Jul 5, 2013)

ImSerious said:


> i predict more bamflash.



Who will be the target this time? a kid, a fodder or a poor cripple guy? when will Minato attack a real shinobi?


----------



## takL (Jul 5, 2013)

Mateush said:


> I doubt it, but I really hope they switched places, though it would confuse me even more about how Obito can be transferred to a Edo body.




ok. now i saw the raw.  the bubble is in the same font as that of  black zetsus bubbles save that its with hiragana unlike black zetsus katakana all the way. 
 it gotta be a black zetsu/madaras alterego speaking.

i still think  the half of the 10bs jinchuriki is still obito tho.


----------



## Mateush (Jul 5, 2013)

takL said:


> ok. now i saw the raw.  the bubble is in the same font as that of  black zetsus bubbles save that its with hiragana unlike black zetsus katakana all the way.
> it gotta be a black zetsu/madaras alterego speaking.
> 
> i still think  the half of the 10bs jinchuriki is still obito tho.



I see, interesting. Thank you so much.


----------



## Njaa (Jul 5, 2013)

Obito will show off some 10b jin power and maybe kill some fodder. 

I really do hope it's not Obito entirely under control, at least with Madara or part Juubi consciousness wouldn't make TnJ from Naruto as likely. As it is Obito has been built up as the anti or failed Naruto too much so the chances of an eventual TnJ are too high for my tastes.

Another thing is whether the alliance will become a hindrance now.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 5, 2013)

takL said:


> ok. now i saw the raw.  the bubble is in the same font as that of  black zetsus bubbles save that its with hiragana unlike black zetsus katakana all the way.
> it gotta be a black zetsu/madaras alterego speaking.
> 
> i still think  the half of the 10bs jinchuriki is still obito tho.




Ok, this is honestly confusing. Not that Black Zetsu/Madara couldn't have meddled with Obito's mind somehow and perhaps now share a body with him, but why would either of them talk like that? Black Zetsu wouldn't call Sasuke a fellow clansman, and Madara wouldn't call him a traitor, because Madara doesn't know Sasuke. Yet apparently they do? 

What is going on? Has Madara/Black Zetsu/Obito merged into one being? 

Next chapter can't come too soon.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 5, 2013)

Also where is Black Zetsu?

Did he truly get killed by Choujiro?


----------



## takL (Jul 5, 2013)

Sibylla said:


> Ok, this is honestly confusing. Not that Black Zetsu/Madara couldn't have meddled with Obito's mind somehow and perhaps now share a body with him, but why would either of them talk like that? Black Zetsu wouldn't call Sasuke a fellow clansman, and Madara wouldn't call him a traitor, because Madara doesn't know Sasuke. Yet apparently they do?



Madara is not the one who annihilated the uchihas. if he has kept loyal to the clan, its only natural that he seeing an uchiha trying to seal him away should call him a traitor imo.

and for the same reasons obito can never call sasuke a traitor to the clan. he's the one.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 5, 2013)

takL said:


> Madara is not the one who annihilated the uchihas. if he has kept loyal to the clan, its only natural that he seeing an uchiha trying to seal him away should call him a traitor imo.
> 
> and for the same reasons obito can never call sasuke a traitor to the clan. he's the one.




Obito's logic isn't exactly like yours or mine, but admittedly it'd be weird even for him - or anyone - to call Sasuke a traitor of the Uchiha clan. 

Hmmm... Thinking about it, even though the Black Zetsu is, well, a zetsu, he _is_ the manifestation of Madara's will. So he might self-identify as an Uchiha. But there's no reason for him to call Sasuke a traitor of the Uchiha either.

And I still don't buy Madara just assuming Sasuke is a traitor. All he knows is that Sasuke is an Uchiha fighting in the troops of the allied ninja forces. Even from Madara's point of view, Sasuke should have no reason to ally with him, as Madara is the one who left the clan and became at odds with it.

Are you sure the wording implies Sasuke has betrayed the Uchiha clan, instead of just being a traitor of _something_ who also happens to be an Uchiha?

If not, then my best guess (until the next chapter) is that the Black Zetsu and Obito have merged.


----------



## Addy (Jul 5, 2013)

*dat tag + sasuke's amtereasu sword = awesomeness*

so minato STs himself and sasuke to the tag. slices obito with ameterasu sword. obito forgets he can warp it/doesn't have his sharingan anymore = gg

what do you think? :33


----------



## falconzx (Jul 5, 2013)

Addy said:


> so minato STs himself and sasuke to the tag. slices obito with ameterasu sword. obito forgets he can warp it/doesn't have his sharingan anymore = gg
> 
> what do you think? :33



Obito now can Regen from a single cell, like Majin Buu


----------



## eurytus (Jul 5, 2013)

Sibylla said:


> Obito's logic isn't exactly like yours or mine, but admittedly it'd be weird even for him - or anyone - to call Sasuke a traitor of the Uchiha clan.
> 
> Hmmm... Thinking about it, even though the Black Zetsu is, well, a zetsu, he _is_ the manifestation of Madara's will. So he might self-identify as an Uchiha. But there's no reason for him to call Sasuke a traitor of the Uchiha either.
> 
> ...



If I were Madara, I'd think this uchiha is fighting on the wrong side too, therefore a traitor. but I think it's likely to be black zetsu talking, Sasuke was part of Akatsuki, and he killed white zetsu


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 6, 2013)

So those colors pages are actually happening? Though isn't that for the week after the one coming up? Cause it says the 15th, unless I'm being slow and not following well...

But if so great. I wanna see whether Obito's design changes and also to see KCM Minato and Sage Hashirama in colors, gotta know the canon colors of the latter one.



hitokugutsu said:


> Also where is Black Zetsu?
> 
> Did he truly get killed by Choujiro?



Nope just being held captive by him. Whtie Zetsu is supposed to be death since 553 by Sasuke's hands.


----------



## vered (Jul 6, 2013)

takL said:


> ok. now i saw the raw.  the bubble is in the same font as that of  black zetsus bubbles save that its with hiragana unlike black zetsus katakana all the way.
> it gotta be a black zetsu/madaras alterego speaking.
> 
> i still think  the half of the 10bs jinchuriki is still obito tho.



Interesting.Perhaps the black zetsu was recreated within obito, giving Madara the possibility to perhaps posses him.


----------



## Near67 (Jul 6, 2013)

Ahh I am so confused about this whole Zetsu thing.
So Zetsu, as a character, is pretty much gone? Like, the black and white zetsu as together? 
The only thing that remains is the black zetsu right?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 6, 2013)

takL said:


> ok. now i saw the raw.  the bubble is in the same font as that of  black zetsus bubbles save that its with hiragana unlike black zetsus katakana all the way.
> it gotta be a black zetsu/madaras alterego speaking.
> 
> i still think  the half of the 10bs jinchuriki is still obito tho.


----------



## Addy (Jul 6, 2013)

falconzx said:


> Obito now can Regen from a single cell, like Majin Buu



ameterasu > majin buu 

i mean, what if majin buu was exposed to a never ending stream of energy where he does not have time to regenerate?


----------



## falconzx (Jul 6, 2013)

Addy said:


> ameterasu > majin buu
> 
> i mean, what if majin buu was exposed to a never ending stream of energy where he does not have time to regenerate?



Like what ? 

For Amaterasu, he can rip a part of his body off like Raikage and regen


----------



## Jad (Jul 6, 2013)

I sense it..............


I sense a beast is a rumbling. I sense a wicked force of nature coming. Something so unnatural, weird and dangerous. The fastest hands, those animalistic moves, that driving force. I sense it people, a tornado of destruction is about to hit and I'm ready!


----------



## Addy (Jul 6, 2013)

falconzx said:


> Like what ?
> 
> For Amaterasu, he can rip a part of his body off like Raikage and regen



unless he is surrounded in ameterasu sea as itachi did to the forest when he fought sasuke.......... but bigger


----------



## Nic (Jul 6, 2013)

I predict the entire chapter dedicated to Obito transforming and everyone commenting on it.


----------



## Abz (Jul 6, 2013)

I predict we see what Obito is hiding under his hand 

and hopefully Kakashi too...he was not even mentioned this chapter...

I predict Obito firing off a bijuu dama at Nardo too. ...i'll just throw that in there just to be awkward.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 6, 2013)

Oros group and kages appear to see obito transform


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2013)

Not caring, Madara does nothing.


----------



## Harbour (Jul 6, 2013)

predict early chapter. some color pages.
some hokage's clone's asses might be owned by Obito to show Obito's new power.
Naruto, Minato, Sasuke go to defense mode.
Madara shocked.


----------



## takL (Jul 6, 2013)

@moony Mateush Sibylla vered

checking the new vol (i dont think ive seen so many touchups in a vol,  like an iris added to madaras all white eye, sasukese sporting ems instead of mange, the faces of tajima and butsuma softer than in the wsj version etc.),
i remembered that the font had been also used for feeble voices of charas. for bijus as well. so the font is not a clincher. still obitos 'sen...sei...' line is in a regular font.


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2013)

Make Naruto suffer, Obito. Kill Sakura, and I will love you long time.


----------



## Jad (Jul 6, 2013)

I know where and what Gai and Lee are doing.

They are prepping Sage Mode. Ninja Turtles ahoy!

Honestly though, I reckon Gai and Lee are prepping. That would be instant awesome. They were gearing up for the final battle and stuff.


----------



## Rai (Jul 6, 2013)

I predict that Kcm Minato is able to use bijudama, chakra arms...etc 

Naruto fans tears...


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 7, 2013)

takL said:


> @moony Mateush Sibylla vered
> 
> checking the new vol (i dont think ive seen so many touchups in a vol,  like an iris added to madaras all white eye, sasukese sporting ems instead of mange, the faces of tajima and butsuma softer than in the wsj version etc.),
> i remembered that the font had been also used for feeble voices of charas. for bijus as well. so the font is not a clincher. still obitos 'sen...sei...' line is in a regular font.



So let me get this straight; Obito's font is used for when characters talk menacing/scary, it can be all Obito himself and he is not possesed.

Well, that's a relief thanks takL!

Also I want to see Tajima's new face, poor Chris.


----------



## takL (Jul 7, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> So let me get this straight; Obito's font is used for when characters talk menacing/scary,



No, quite the opposit.  when charas talk in a very feeble(=weak) voice. for instance it was used for kushina when she was dying.


----------



## auem (Jul 7, 2013)

takL said:


> @moony Mateush Sibylla vered
> 
> checking the new vol (i dont think ive seen so many touchups in a vol,  like an iris added to madaras all white eye, *sasukese sporting ems instead of mange*, the faces of tajima and butsuma softer than in the wsj version etc.),
> i remembered that the font had been also used for feeble voices of charas. for bijus as well. so the font is not a clincher. still obitos 'sen...sei...' line is in a regular font.


If it was intended as EMS,how could editors fucked up to notice such easy mistake.?..same happened during Obito's flashback,4th was there in hokage mountain...
i wonder if Kishi himself read his chapter attentively before it goes to publishing....


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 7, 2013)

takL said:


> No, quite the opposit.  when charas talk in a very feeble(=weak) voice. for instance it was used for kushina when she was dying.



Oh I see now, thanks!


----------



## Shattering (Jul 7, 2013)

takL said:


> No, quite the opposit.  when charas talk in a very feeble(=weak) voice. for instance it was used for kushina when she was dying.



It fits his character as the Juubi jin, he is still weak


----------



## mrsaphen (Jul 7, 2013)

Shattering said:


> It fits his character as the Juubi jin, he is still weak



Still enough for Madara.


----------



## Obitomo (Jul 7, 2013)

I predict the story will troll us and a 180 to another character will commence.
My money is on Kabuto.


----------



## Jizznificent (Jul 7, 2013)

hopefully we get some rinnegan action.


----------



## Rosi (Jul 7, 2013)

Obito and Rinnegan action? lol. Good joke 

and takL, thanks for the clarification. such a relief :33


----------



## Animaeon (Jul 7, 2013)

Yup, good joke indeed.

But I wouldn't mind seeing a juubi-powered Shinra Tensei. That would be one hell of an opening


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Jul 7, 2013)

i predict _juubi _powered shuriken *jutsu used by* *Obito!*


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 7, 2013)

reading takl's post.. got me thinking he might be right. madara might be in control of his body now.

think about it: obito was cut down AGAIN after kakashi pierced a hole in his chest he should be dead after that, when he  says "sen...sei..." it pretty much tells u they are his last words before he falls, he then falls dead *thud* and minato confirms it. MEANWHILE madara says he failed with a WICKED malicious grin (suspicious??) then you have hashirama asking "which is it!?" all while sasuke and naruto feel something is off with "!!"


----------



## Raventhal (Jul 7, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> reading takl's post.. got me thinking he might be right. madara might be in control of his body now.
> 
> think about it: obito was cut down AGAIN after kakashi pierced a hole in his chest he should be dead after that, when he  says "sen...sei..." it pretty much tells u they are his last words before he falls, he then falls dead *thud* and minato confirms it. MEANWHILE madara says he failed with a WICKED malicious grin (suspicious??) then you have hashirama asking "which is it!?" all while sasuke and naruto feel something is off with "!!"



Or the Juubi is given the consciousness of Black Zetsu and Obito all merged into one being lol.


----------



## RockSauron (Jul 7, 2013)

This chapter:

Madara: I am the Final villain!

639:

Obito, No, I am the final villain!

640: 

Madara: Bitch, I am the final villain

641:

Obito: I'm final villain, lol

and so on


----------



## falconzx (Jul 7, 2013)

RockSauron said:


> This chapter:
> 
> Madara: I am the Final villain!
> 
> ...



642
Madara: No, I'm final villain !

Obito: Fck this, here, put this on

643: 
Obito: This fusion will be permanent.

Madara: Oh well

644:
Obidara: Tsuki no Me keikaku !

645:
final chap with pic of Hashirinma fighting Obidara in bed.


----------



## Klue (Jul 7, 2013)

Obito wasn't dead. Minato didn't confirm shit.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 7, 2013)

Whatever the case, Alliance will start playing defense.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 7, 2013)

Obito will lose control of Juubi.


----------



## Nic (Jul 7, 2013)

takL said:


> i just doubt one can change his tone
> from "...sen...sei...(=Sir/master)"
> to "wherewith do you decide the end of the war?..O my treacherous compatriot/clansman"
> even if he used to be tobi



not sure what's so complicated here.  He's responding to Sasuke's comments which makes perfect sense in context. 

Also here are Obito's last comments to Kakashi, the physical form of Madara's will

you can have this victory but i won't let you win this war.  

here are obito's comments and response to sasuke

the physical form of Madara's will

here he is specifically mentioning the war again. 

and then we have Naruto's statements of blocking Madara's control


----------



## Klue (Jul 7, 2013)

Nic is mad. 

Don't worry Nic, the Rinnegan will shine through in due time. Proof is in the pudding. Chakra Rods block all.


----------



## Nic (Jul 7, 2013)

well considering there's a high chance Obito doesn't have his sharingan anymore, he's going to be forced to use the rin'negan now.  Either that or it's going to be all physical attacks using the juubi's power which would be lame.


----------



## Klue (Jul 7, 2013)

Nic said:


> well considering there's a high chance Obito doesn't have his sharingan anymore, he's going to be forced to use the rin'negan now.  Either that or it's going to be all physical attacks using the juubi's power which would be lame.



I told you Nic: Bijudama Barrage.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 7, 2013)

Why are we still going on about it? takL confirmed the font isn't big deal. Also if Obito isn't Obito then Naruto's last comment doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Nic (Jul 7, 2013)

Klue said:


> I told you Nic: Bijudama Barrage.



so obito is going to open his mouth wide and big and shoot out bijuudamas?


----------



## Klue (Jul 7, 2013)

Nic said:


> so obito is going to open his mouth wide and big and shoot out bijuudamas?



He could fire them from his eye, kinda like a Hollow shooting a cero. 

Would you like that Nic?


----------



## Nic (Jul 7, 2013)

why not with  the hole in his chest then?  He basically looks like a hollow at this point anyways.


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 7, 2013)

Raventhal said:


> Or the Juubi is given the consciousness of Black Zetsu and Obito all merged into one being lol.



stupid theory


----------



## Amanda (Jul 7, 2013)

Nic said:


> so obito is going to open his mouth wide and big and shoot out bijuudamas?




Oh God I hope so.


----------



## Abz (Jul 7, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> Obito will lose control of Juubi.



I think that'll happen in a much later chapter...it won't happen right this minute..


----------



## Cjones (Jul 7, 2013)

Ten-tails jin has he's time to shine. 

Gokage arrive

Happy time between characters. 

Hashirama/Tsunade fap @ one another.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 7, 2013)

It's funny, Tsunade is possibly older than Shodai. And Obito and Kakashi are now definitely older than Minato. I find that moderately amusing.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 7, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Why are we still going on about it? takL confirmed the font isn't big deal. Also if Obito isn't Obito then Naruto's last comment doesn't make much sense.



True and beyond that Naruto will be the one to defeat Obito fulfilling the prophecy. That was destined since the last Kyuubi massacre flashback. It'll be the only way Obito gets beaten. 

If anything I'd say Madara's the #1 draft pick. Shonen manga logic tells us that Obito has to show off his powers and he's going to make an example out of someone. I won't be surprised if he shuts down Madara next chapter after the bullshit he's tried or at least embarrasses him. Someone's getting fucked up.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 8, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> True and beyond that *Naruto will be the one to defeat Obito fulfilling the prophecy.* That was destined since the last Kyuubi massacre flashback. It'll be the only way Obito gets beaten.
> 
> If anything I'd say Madara's the #1 draft pick. Shonen manga logic tells us that Obito has to show off his powers and he's going to make an example out of someone. I won't be surprised if he shuts down Madara next chapter after the bullshit he's tried or at least embarrasses him. Someone's getting fucked up.



I honestly doubt that. The Juubi will be Naruto's final opponent. 

Obito shutting down Madara..?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 8, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> I honestly doubt that. The Juubi will be Naruto's final opponent.
> 
> Obito shutting down Madara..?



The prophecy didn't say Jyuubi, it said the character who Minato was referring to which is Obito. Minato's comment wasn't said just to say it. Given the manga it makes perfect sense as well considering Obito's now the Jyuubi Jinchuuriki and Naruto has all the tailed beasts names and the strength inside of him. It's obvious it's going to end up with Rikudou Naruto vs Jyuubi Obito. Naruto will defeat Obito, Obito will be changed by Naruto and then he'll die. They didn't have a clash of words earlier on just for it to be tossed aside. It's pretty obvious by now. 

Also it's common Shonen manga logic that whenever a villain gets new powers someone gets hurt. Someone's going to be made to show off their powers. Hell that's common logic to whenever the heroes get new strength as well. He's going to definitely make an example out of someone and it might be Madara. 

It is what it is.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 8, 2013)

Thinking back to how the Gokage, Minato and Kurama voiced their confidence that Naruto will bring him down, it has to happen. When Kakashi and Obito had their fights, I started to doubt and was furious with Kishi, now that Obito is still breathing and now the Ten-Tails jinchuriki, it's still there.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 8, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Thinking back to how the Gokage, Minato and Kurama voiced their confidence that Naruto will bring him down, it has to happen. When Kakashi and Obito had their fights, I started to doubt and was furious with Kishi, now that Obito is still breathing and now the Ten-Tails jinchuriki, it's still there.



Yeah, everyone's put their confidence in Naruto defeating Obito so it's bound to happen.


----------



## dream (Jul 8, 2013)

Hopefully Obito will test out his new powers on Madara rather than one or more of the previous Hokages since I would like to see them remain a bit longer.  With the stunt Madara pulled he is in prime position to be the test subject of Obito.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 8, 2013)

Dream said:


> Hopefully Obito will test out his new powers on Madara rather than one or more of the previous Hokages since I would like to see them remain a bit longer.  With the stunt Madara pulled he is in prime position to be the test subject of Obito.


It's not like Obito can actually kill Madara it was stated he would regenerate from a Juubi Bijuu bomb none of the edo's can die unless there sealed.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 8, 2013)

Everyone reacts to seeing Obito become the Juubi Jinchuuriki. Madara takes notices, curses him but decides to go with the flow and remains on standby to see what can Obito do now with the Juubi's power before getting involved again. 

Minato shruggs off the shock and starts asking Obito questions, Obito only mocks and even taunts him like he did with Kakashi. Meanwhile Sasuke deduces Obito has been Tobi all this time and asks him if he was or not the one that summoned the Kyuubi 16 years ago. Obito looks at him condescendingly before a somber Minato confirms that it was a masked man who attacked the village back then with the Kyuubi. Naruto slowly processess the fact that their enemy was once his dad's student.

A Juubi chakra shroud starts to surround Obito as he opens his eye, revealing the Juubi's Sharin'rengan. He states that he'll rip off from Minato the Yin Kyuubi chakra from him to become complete, due to feeling the Juubi's desire coming from inside him of wanting to be "one" again.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 8, 2013)

Haven't been this excited for Naruto in months, everyone expected Madara to just kill Obito and become the Jinchuriki... Absolutely noone expected Obito to troll the shit out of everyone and become the Jinchuriki himself.

I really want Obito to fuck shit up. He needs to show why becoming the Juubi Jinchuriki is such a big deal. If it were up to me I'd make him first nuke the alliance, leaving only the key players alive. Then he could soulrape Madara, that'd be awesome. I'm so tired of his smirks and dialogue.


----------



## Hayn (Jul 8, 2013)

Please let this version of Obito Juubi be incomplete, and he eventually kills Minato again taking his chaakra, then Bee gives Naruto his chakra before being killed by Obito. Then Obito is finally complete.


----------



## Obitomo (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm confused, where the fuck is everyone getting spoilers for Naruto?
I want to know where to find this D:
I've been itching for this chapter all week, I hope there isn't a shifty break.

Also I bet Obito will try to kill Madara, but he'll still do a condescending smirk.

I MEAN LOOK AT HIM, EVEN FAILURE MAKES HIM HAPPY


----------



## Shattering (Jul 8, 2013)

Prediction 1: Madara trolls Obito
Preduction 2: Madara keeps giving 0 fucks about Obito jinchuriki because he is a god and Obito a moron


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 8, 2013)

So i get the chapter tonight or early tomorrow ! Hell yeah !!

Please kishi let it be a good chapter..... change to orochimaru or other shit the battfield its really crap....


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 8, 2013)

I predict Giant Obito. Why do i have such a feeling :|


----------



## Snajde (Jul 8, 2013)

I predict that Obito meets the same fate as Tetsuo.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 8, 2013)

I just find out that the chapter's name is "friendship pillar of strength"

You got to be fucking kiding me kishi WTF ?


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 8, 2013)

alexu9696 said:


> I jutt find out that the chapter's name is "friendship pillar of strength"
> 
> You got to be fucking kiding me kishi WTF ?


Yeah right  
How the hell would you even find it out this soon?

--

If the preview is correct the chapter is going to basically be just Juubito stomping pretty much everyone with zero effort:


takL said:


> "Finally, 10b awakens! Is there anything can be done against its power!?"


----------



## Weapon (Jul 8, 2013)

I doubt that has anything to do with Kakashi and Obito at this point, maybe it's about Sasuke and Naruto teaming up against Obito? 

If so I predict whole chapter revealing Obito's new look and everyones reaction then some talking then Naruto and Sasuke prepare to team up and begin to fight.


----------



## Shattering (Jul 8, 2013)

alexu9696 said:


> I just find out that the chapter's name is "friendship pillar of strength"
> 
> You got to be fucking kiding me kishi WTF ?



Hopefully Naruto/Sasuke tag team vs Obito orr Madara/Hashirama stuff


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 8, 2013)

*crossing fingers for obito to fuck shit up*


----------



## Louis-954 (Jul 8, 2013)

> *crossing fingers for obito to fuck shit up*


I wouldn't get my hopes up, it's Obito we're talking about.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 8, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> I wouldn't get my hopes up, it's Obito we're talking about.



Dude, not long, a week ago, he was _dying_.

I'll never doubt him again.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jul 8, 2013)

> I'll never doubt him again.


Any sense of danger he evoked from me went down the shitter when he and Kakashi fought like they were Academy level fodder. I will be surprised if he even manages kill fodder as the Juubi jin.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 8, 2013)

He went from a corpse to a god in like two pages.

Yeah, not a big deal. Madara will probably go "oh well" and oneshot him with Perfect Susano, I remember last week someone saying he could easily do it if he wanted.


----------



## falconzx (Jul 8, 2013)

C'mon, let's just hope


----------



## RockSauron (Jul 8, 2013)

So basically, instead of waking up on Wednesday to a new chapter, I'll wake up tomorrow. Awesome! 

We're nearing the end of the volume, right? Wonder how much longer this battle will take lol


----------



## Amanda (Jul 8, 2013)

RockSauron said:


> So basically, instead of waking up on Wednesday to a new chapter, I'll wake up tomorrow. Awesome!
> 
> We're nearing the end of the volume, right? Wonder how much longer this battle will take lol



Wasn't 637 the end of the volume?


----------



## RockSauron (Jul 8, 2013)

Sibylla said:


> Wasn't 637 the end of the volume?



I honestly have no clue.

Well, it was 10 chapters which is about what is usually is, though I dunno what difference it makes. But considering the ending of the last chapter, it's probably a logical place to change to a new volume, even if it makes no difference.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 8, 2013)

RockSauron said:


> So basically, instead of waking up on Wednesday to a new chapter, I'll wake up tomorrow. Awesome!
> 
> We're nearing the end of the volume, right? Wonder how much longer this battle will take lol



End of volume was Obito trolling the universe.

It's the beginning of a new era now.


----------



## RockSauron (Jul 8, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> End of volume was Obito trolling the universe.
> 
> It's the beginning of a new era now.



Fair enough. I'm going to take a guess that the next volume will be called "The Juubi Jinjuiriki". 

Can't wait to wake up tomorrow to see what happens... >=D


----------



## Klue (Jul 8, 2013)

Obito will dick around for a couple chapters, before launching MEP. Of course it will fail. He'll lose control the moment the Juubi transforms.


----------



## Rosi (Jul 8, 2013)

I wonder whether I should lower my expectations and fully anticipate some new trolling or shitting on my faves from Kishi. Last week it paid off 

Fuck it 





Let him use Juubi powers, Kishi


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 8, 2013)

Juubi please kill Obito. 

A God doesn't deserve to be controlled by trash.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 8, 2013)

Can't say that I know what Kishimoto is going to do with the Juubi and Obito.

Events of the last chapter were completely unexpected. I thought Obito was being tossed to the side the minute he started fighting with Naruto.


----------



## Klue (Jul 8, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> Can't say that I know what Kishimoto is going to do with the Juubi and Obito.
> 
> Events of the last chapter were completely unexpected. I thought Obito was being tossed to the side the minute he started fighting with Naruto.



Tell me about it.

I sat there in a daze, gazing at the final panel for a full minute.


Sorta like this:



:sanji


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 8, 2013)

I know Juubi's supposed to be the worst kind of threat, but with an MS user (Sasuke), a Mokuton user with bijuu controlling abilities (Hashirama), two people who have full control over the Kyuubi combined (Naruto, Minato), and two more Hokage, I'm not as concerned as I think Kishimoto would like me to be. I'm interested in seeing what Madara intends to do.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jul 8, 2013)

Well at least the kages won't be doing that barrier anymore and can finally fight.


----------



## Jin-E (Jul 8, 2013)

Obito will show of and kill fodder, i guess.

It will basically be an hype chapter for him.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 8, 2013)

Chapter will be about Obito flexing his newfound strength. Someone is getting severely hurt and will be made an example out of.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jul 8, 2013)

Obito will revive Madara to Grandpadara state. Just for LULZ.


----------



## Addy (Jul 8, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Chapter will be about Obito flexing his newfound strength. Someone is getting severely hurt and will be made an example out of.



i am gunning for hinata or sakura dying. 

THAT is the only way jubito can gain credit as a villain. sasuke and naruto are out f the question since kishi and hinata already almost died once so it could happen. double win if both die :33


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 8, 2013)

Hinata-chan cannot die.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 8, 2013)

For those still scratching they heads on the English translations of the last chapter, the Viz translation is out. What Obito says to Sasuke is, "What makes you think...the war is over, fellow traitor?" and what Naruto says in the end is, "He shook off Madara's manipulation and...was weaving signs to do this from the beginning!". That last one makes a lot more sense to me now. I guess that's another reason (or is the reason) how Naruto knew what he was up to.


----------



## Addy (Jul 8, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Hinata-chan cannot die.



don't worry, her tits will live on. i am just talking about the vessel of those tits


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 8, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> For those still scratching they heads on the English translations of the last chapter, the Viz translation is out. What Obito says to Sasuke is, "What makes you think...the war is over, fellow traitor?" and what Naruto says in the end is, "He shook off Madara's manipulation and...was weaving signs to do this from the beginning!". That last one makes a lot more sense to me now. I guess that's another reason (or is the reason) how Naruto knew what he was up to.



I can't wait to see the explanation. Because there are two scenarios -tho i'm alright with everything since the outcome is same-

a) It's Minato who gave Obito the opening
b) Obito's plan was always to get rid of Kamui, put out Madara's trump card and beat it. Him making handseals makes this one very likely, and I would like to see Kakashi vs. Obito invalidated -if it isn't already-


----------



## Gabe (Jul 8, 2013)

Obito gets attacked by the kages but he owns them and shows his own more powerful version of bijou mode




BlazingInferno said:


> For those still scratching they heads on the English translations of the last chapter, the Viz translation is out. What Obito says to Sasuke is, "What makes you think...the war is over, fellow traitor?" and what Naruto says in the end is, "He shook off Madara's manipulation and...was weaving signs to do this from the beginning!". That last one makes a lot more sense to me now. I guess that's another reason (or is the reason) how Naruto knew what he was up to.


Make sense naruto to know that was not the hand signs to revive madara he is probably the only person alive to ever witness the jutsu being performed.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jul 8, 2013)

Madara's reaction to "failing" makes me think he din't fail at all.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 8, 2013)

Big Bοss said:


> Madara's reaction to "failing" makes me think he din't fail at all.



We don't have any idea about how he'll react to new JJ.


----------



## mrsaphen (Jul 8, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> We don't have any idea about how he'll react to new JJ.



He will react this way:


----------



## Addy (Jul 8, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> We don't have any idea about how he'll react to new JJ.



seeing how kishi sucks at reactions, will we see his reaction?


----------



## RockSauron (Jul 8, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> For those still scratching they heads on the English translations of the last chapter, the Viz translation is out. What Obito says to Sasuke is, "What makes you think...the war is over, fellow traitor?" and what Naruto says in the end is, "He shook off Madara's manipulation and...was weaving signs to do this from the beginning!". That last one makes a lot more sense to me now. I guess that's another reason (or is the reason) how Naruto knew what he was up to.



So Obito was planning something and didn't just luck out. Good. If he was going to actually fail if Minato didn't stab him then, then he'd have been a pretty bad villain.

... cue the people coming to tell me he is already a bad villain

Anyway. Soon we will know more about what just happened.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 8, 2013)

Obito in Juubi cloak would be awesome.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 8, 2013)

Big Bοss said:


> Well at least the kages won't be doing that barrier anymore and can finally fight.



I know right, about fucking time.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 8, 2013)

At some point, Sasuke is going to fuck up.  He's not wise enough to listen to Naruto about what is going on even now.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> At some point, Sasuke is going to fuck up.  He's not wise enough to listen to Naruto about what is going on even now.



It's funny that out of the trio ( Sakura, Sasuke and Naruto) Nartuo turned out to be the least rash in the heat of battle.


----------



## Klue (Jul 8, 2013)

Gunners said:


> It's funny that out of the trio ( Sakura, Sasuke and Naruto) Nartuo turned out to be the least rash in the heat of battle.



Can you blame him? He was only following Hashirama's orders, like a good Uchiha dog.


----------



## Samehadaman (Jul 8, 2013)

[sarcasm]

I predict Yamato, Gai, Killer B and Hiruzen to play a part in the chapter.

[/sarcasm]


----------



## Addy (Jul 8, 2013)

Samehadaman said:


> [sarcasm]
> 
> I predict *Yamato*, Gai, Killer B and Hiruzen to play a part in the chapter.
> 
> [/sarcasm]



actually, i am thinking we might see yamato next chapter because he is connected to juubi who is now connected to obito. hell, maybe oro frees him.


----------



## Addy (Jul 8, 2013)

Gunners said:


> It's funny that out of the trio ( Sakura, Sasuke and Naruto) Nartuo turned out to be the least rash in the heat of battle.



that is because of itachi's lesson


----------



## CA182 (Jul 8, 2013)

My sources close to Kishi indicate that the eye of the moon plan succeeds.


----------



## Addy (Jul 8, 2013)

CA182 said:


> My sources close to Kishi indicate that the eye of the moon plan succeeds.



my sources say "no shit, sherlock!!!"


----------



## Klue (Jul 8, 2013)

CA182 said:


> My sources close to Kishi indicate that the eye of the moon plan succeeds.



Can't wait to see him cast that illusion with his Rinnegan eye.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 8, 2013)

CA182 said:


> My sources close to Kishi indicate that the eye of the moon plan succeeds.




And everyone realizes living in the Eternal Tsukuyomi is actually pretty awesome, and live happily ever after. The end. Moral of the story: escapism is good for you. Spend more time on the internet.


----------



## CA182 (Jul 8, 2013)

It's coming. My three sources all said the same thing about this weeks chapter.

1 - Obito has the sharinnegan in his left eye. It has 9 tomoe.
2 - Orochimaru arrives and revives neji by sacrificing Karin.
3 - Chapter ends with Obito staring at the moon and declaring "Tsukuyomi"

(My three sources are called A, B and C btw. We're proper official and shit. I'm L. I lead it all. )


----------



## Samehadaman (Jul 8, 2013)

CA182 said:


> 2 - Orochimaru arrives and revives neji by sacrificing Karin.



I don't care who Orochimaru revives, if he sacrifices Karin for Edo Tensei next chapter he is my new favorite character.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 8, 2013)

CA182 said:


> 2 - Orochimaru arrives and revives neji by sacrificing Karin.






"And there was much rejoicing."


----------



## Klue (Jul 8, 2013)

Obito will kill Sakura.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> At some point, Sasuke is going to fuck up.  He's not wise enough to listen to Naruto about what is going on even now.


Wise to listen to Naruto?

1) Who listens to Naruto?
2) When did Naruto turn wise?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 8, 2013)

If Obito kills Naruto's love interest (Hinata) the pairing wars will reach a whole new scale.


----------



## Klue (Jul 8, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> If Obito kills Naruto's love interest (Hinata) the pairing wars will reach a whole new scale.



Lol, I see what you did there.


----------



## CA182 (Jul 8, 2013)

Klue said:


> Obito will kill Sakura.



Sakura - "If you strike me down I will become more powerful than you could imagine..."


----------



## Amanda (Jul 8, 2013)

Sutol said:


> Wise to listen to Naruto?
> 
> 1) Who listens to Naruto?
> 2) When did Naruto turn wise?




Uhmm... 

1) Nobody but Kakashi and Hinata, it seems.
2) In 637, when he was the only who realized Obito was doing the hand seals for becoming the JJ, not for Rinne Tensei'ng Madara.


----------



## mrsaphen (Jul 8, 2013)

As if Obito could kill Sakura, she is a Rin 2.0.


----------



## Abz (Jul 8, 2013)

If obito's god damn eye is still there under his hand..i'm expecting it to evolve.....


And you guys know what that'll mean for kakashi... 



Inb4 death jokes....fuck off..


----------



## Gabe (Jul 8, 2013)

Sutol said:


> Wise to listen to Naruto?
> 
> 1) Who listens to Naruto?
> 2) When did Naruto turn wise?



1. the alliance 
2. since he was the only one to noticed what obito was really doing and had to save sasuke and minato's clone


----------



## Klue (Jul 8, 2013)

Sibylla said:


> Uhmm...
> 
> 1) Nobody but Kakashi and Hinata, it seems.
> 2) In 637, when he was the only who realized Obito was doing the hand seals for becoming the JJ, not for Rinne Tensei'ng Madara.



He was doing both so, really didn't matter.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 8, 2013)

Sibylla said:


> Uhmm...
> 
> 1) Nobody but Kakashi and Hinata, it seems.
> 2) In 637, when he was the only who realized Obito was doing the hand seals for becoming the JJ, not for Rinne Tensei'ng Madara.


 
By that point everybody could see that the Juubi was being "absorbed" and that Obito was turning into the Juubi's Jinchuuriki.

It's not science rocket.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 8, 2013)

mrsaphen said:


> As if Obito could kill Sakura, she is a Rin 2.0.




Obito doesn't know Sakura, and if he did, he'd realize Sakura and Rin have the complete opposite personalities. If anyone, Obito would target Hinata who's clearly close with Naruto, and already has stopped Obito's TnJ attempt once - unforgivable!

Besides, Kishi isn't killing off any of the girls. Kishi loves his romance/ship tease and will definitely see it through. 



Sutol said:


> By that point everybody could see that the Juubi was being "absorbed" and that Obito was turning into the Juubi's Jinchuuriki.
> 
> It's not science rocket.




No, Naruto realized it immediately and tried to tell Sasuke, who was already going.


----------



## Klue (Jul 8, 2013)

mrsaphen said:


> As if Obito could kill Sakura, she is a Rin 2.0.



Obito doesn't give 2 fucks about Sakura. He'll kill her to test Naruto's resolve. The "Golden Boy" will give into despair; it's the only way.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 8, 2013)

Sibylla said:


> No, Naruto realized it immediately and tried to tell Sasuke, who was already going.



Naruto has been saying "Sasukeh!" "Hey, Sasukeh!" "Wait, Sasukeh!" since Sasuke appeared on the battlefield.

It's not indicative of Naruto knowing that Obito is going to turn into the 10-tails.

If he knew he should have told his daddy since he's the 1 who triggered Obito's transformation.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 8, 2013)

Sutol said:


> If he knew he should have told his daddy since he's the 1 who triggered Obito's transformation.




And you're wrong again. It was clearly said Obito was fighting off Madara's control, and that he was doing the hand seals for sealing the Juubi the whole time, when people (other than Naruto) thought he was doing the hand seals for Rinne Tensei.

Besides, telling Minato wouldn't have helped, since the clone going for Obito was, well, already gone, and telling the original doesn't inform the clone.


----------



## Klue (Jul 8, 2013)

Sibylla said:


> And you're wrong again. It was clearly said Obito was fighting off Madara's control, and that he was doing the hand seals for sealing the Juubi the whole time, when people (other than Naruto) thought he was doing the hand seals for Rinne Tensei.
> 
> Besides, telling Minato wouldn't have helped, since the clone going for Obito was, well, already gone, and telling the original doesn't inform the clone.



You would have a point if Obito weren't also reviving Madara at the same time.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 8, 2013)

Klue said:


> You would have a point if Obito weren't also reviving Madara at the same time.




Point in what? Obito's hand seals isn't something I decide, I'm just repeating what was said in the translated dialogue.

The situation with Madara's Rinne Tensei needs more info, that is true. I suspect Obito started the RT, but then managed to take his body back in control and changed the seals he was doing.


----------



## Klue (Jul 8, 2013)

Sibylla said:


> Point in what? Obito's hand seals isn't something I decide, I'm just repeating what was said in the translated dialogue.



What's the point of Naruto telling Sasuke to wait? If no one acts, Obito becomes the Jinchuuriki anyway, and Madara is revived - and therefore eligible to become the Jinchuuriki himself if Obito fails.

Know what? I'm calling it:

*PIS*

Obito is fitted with chakra rods, which is a sign that Madara is probably capable of summoning him. He could have protected Obito and prevented him from becoming the Jinchuuriki, had he done so.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 8, 2013)

Klue said:


> What's the point of Naruto telling Sasuke to wait? If no one acts, Obito becomes the Jinchuuriki anyway, and Madara is revived - and therefore eligible to become the Jinchuuriki himself if Obito fails.




Ah, I see. What Naruto was about to say or do isn't known, because he never had the chance. However, Minato and Sasuke did act upon false knowledge of the situation, which is always dangerous.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow some people are still in denial and cant accept that naruto personality has changed to 180?


----------



## Klue (Jul 8, 2013)

Sibylla said:


> Ah, I see. What Naruto was about to say or do isn't known, because he never had the chance. However, Minato and Sasuke did act upon false knowledge of the situation, which is always dangerous.



Not really.

Both were trying to kill Obito. Minato just sucks at it.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 8, 2013)

Addy said:


> that is because of itachi's lesson



I will laugh if next chapter Minato or Sasuke express concern over how to deal with the situation, only for Naruto to raise a silencing finger and say ''We need to be calm and make a proper analsysis'' before going on to explain the Juubi's weakness.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 8, 2013)

While Obito rampages and kills nearly everyone.

Have you found out the Juubi's weakness yet? No, he answers. Only for Shikamaru to jump in and say that he did.


----------



## Klue (Jul 8, 2013)

Sutol said:


> While Obito rampages and kills nearly everyone.
> 
> Have you found out the Juubi's weakness yet? No, he answers. Only for Shikamaru to jump in and say that he did.



Hmm.....



			
				Shikaku Nara said:
			
		

> I hear he can only stay intangible for 5 minutes at a time.



Obtains random intell - Father like son, sounds about right.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Jul 8, 2013)

Chapter 638: Last Arc begins: The Infinite Tsukuyomi Arc 

Second prediction:
Chapter 638: Rikudou vs Rikudou
-Naruto uses the bijuus chakra and transforms into the rikudou. Then the most ridiculous battle in this manga begins. Get ready for some reality warping


----------



## Klue (Jul 8, 2013)

BatoKusanagi said:


> Chapter 638: Last Arc begins: The Infinite Tsukuyomi Arc
> 
> Second prediction:
> Chapter 638: Rikudou vs Rikudou
> -Naruto uses the bijuus chakra and transforms into the rikudou. Then the most ridiculous battle in this manga begins. Get ready for some reality warping



Rinnegan Naruto, it is time.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 8, 2013)

Can't wait to see what happens with Obito.

I think it's pretty cool that Obito's face is a mystery for the second time in a short while


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 8, 2013)

Klue said:


> Rinnegan Naruto, it is time.



Rinnegan Naruto vs. Juubi.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Jul 8, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> If Obito kills Naruto's love interest (Hinata) the pairing wars will reach a whole new scale.


Ah, hell to the no! Naruto won't let it happen 



Klue said:


> Rinnegan Naruto, it is time.


It has finally come to this


----------



## Virgofenix (Jul 8, 2013)

Will they finally realize they need Yamato?


----------



## Klue (Jul 8, 2013)

So now Obito is the Juubi Jinchuuriki. Question is: what abilities do you except of him?

Honestly, I want him to obtain the Juubi's eye and utilize all techniques (including all possible MS abilities). But I'll keep my expectations low, and assume he'll rapid fire Bijuudamas until death greets him.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jul 8, 2013)

Yeah I hope we see something different that bijuu bombs, but if bijuu bombs come then I won't complain about it.


----------



## Klue (Jul 8, 2013)

Big Bοss said:


> Yeah I hope we see something different that bijuu bombs, but if bijuu bombs come then I won't complain about it.



I will.

I'm a technique whore. It's what I do.


----------



## Plot Hole (Jul 8, 2013)

I expect no rinnegan powers, no ms powers just random aura shit idk...


----------



## gaiver (Jul 8, 2013)

predicting juubi jinchuuriki only has the one eye


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 8, 2013)

Klue said:


> I will.
> 
> I'm a technique whore. It's what I do.


I'm hoping for some giant Bakufu Ranbu's. 

 Some reality warping would be nice too.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 8, 2013)

Yeah new abilities would be good.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 8, 2013)

Klue said:


> *Time to get this shit back on topic before Nesha delivers the cock slash!!*
> 
> Trust me, it hurts.


Lol it sure does 

Anyways I predict the Juubi mindfucks EVERYONE by taking over Obito's body.

FV confirmed.


----------



## Sango-chan (Jul 8, 2013)

I predict Orochimaru and co.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Jul 8, 2013)

I predict Madara will troll Obito.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 8, 2013)

Klue said:


> *So now Obito is the Juubi Jinchuuriki. Question is: what abilities do you except of him?*
> 
> Honestly, I want him to obtain the Juubi's eye and utilize all techniques (including all possible MS abilities). But I'll keep my expectations low, and assume he'll rapid fire Bijuudamas until death greets him.


I hope he shoots lasers from his eyes  and he makes time stop or slow just seeing something 

or the power to take a kunai (?!) and kill himself just because I remembered I don't like Juubito


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 9, 2013)

I predict massive scale bitching no jutsu.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 9, 2013)

KisameHoshigaki said:


> I predict Madara will troll Obito.



I predict Madara dies


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 9, 2013)

son_michael said:


> I predict Madara dies


He's already dead though.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 9, 2013)

Kakashi gets back from obitoland, oro and co and the kages arrive to see obito become te Jin and the were doom alliance member appears again Enma saying the same thing


----------



## son_michael (Jul 9, 2013)

Menacing Eyes said:


> He's already dead though.



fine.... you want me to make the prediction worse?


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 9, 2013)

638 netabare

obito stops time
three pages of prep for tsuki no me.
lots of gloating
end of chapter we're back at the beginning


----------



## Gabe (Jul 9, 2013)

Obito decides to make madara feel the same pain he felt when Rin died so he tries to kill hashirama


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 9, 2013)

son_michael said:


> fine.... you want me to make the prediction worse?


If you would like to... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I know Madara isn't trolling shit this week anyways lol

It's all about dat Obito.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 9, 2013)

If Obito continues adressing Sasuke as he did in the last chapter I hope this finally initiates some Madara-Sasuke interaction. If not and if he continues to just focus on Hashirama...



Klue said:


> Okay!
> 
> So now Obito is the Juubi Jinchuuriki. Question is: what abilities do you except of him?
> 
> Honestly, I want him to obtain the Juubi's eye and utilize all techniques (including all possible MS abilities). But I'll keep my expectations low, and assume he'll rapid fire Bijuudamas until death greets him.



Juubi chakra limbs or he uses the Juubi's chakra to awaken his Susano'o.

Or he'll display some attacks augmented by natural energy? The Juubi was said to be a big mass of it.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 9, 2013)

Chapter Prediction

Naruto: He's finally done it! That bastard!

Sasuke: That guy is...Madara?!

:Naruto: Your wrong! That Guy was only pretending to be Madara, he's kakashi sensei's former teamate

Minato: My former student...Uchiha Obito

Naruto: Dad....

Sasuke: Shit! That bastard lied to me!

Obito: Sasuke..it seems like you were useless to me after all. It seems I made a mistake, even going so far as to transplant your brothers eyes for you...but  no matter, I'll deal with you after I deal with HIM

*instantly appears to where Madara is*

Madara: What are you so angry about? You said yourself you had no intention of being my pawn. What other option did I have?

Obito: You are a useless shadow of the past. your name no longer holds any meaning, I will not allow you to interfere with my plans anymore.

Hashirama: He's creating some type of seal..I've never seen it before.

Madara: Looks like...this is as far as I go huh? 

Madara: Hashirama...It seems like our fight will have to wait...sorry but this kid has surpassed me. Next time lets fight...in the next world.

Madara: Obito...Show me...the power of your broken heart! I leave it all to you...

Minato: That was..no ordinary sealing jutsu..  

Sasuke: He erased Madara...

Obito: Now then..shall i show you all...The power of a God?


----------



## eyeknockout (Jul 9, 2013)

I predict becoming the juubi jinchuriki backfires and instead of obito gaining control of juubi's body, juubi gains control of obito's body. so from inside obito's body the juubi fires off bijuudamas. obito also gains juubi's brains so all you read is a bunch of "arrggh, grrrah, ooggrs" which is still more interesting than rin flashbacks


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> If Obito continues adressing Sasuke as he did in the last chapter I hope this finally initiates some Madara-Sasuke interaction. If not and if he continues to just focus on Hashirama...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where is the creativity?


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 9, 2013)

Adding moar Rinnegan equals creativity, Klue?


----------



## Marsala (Jul 9, 2013)

Obito: Now begins Mugen Tsukiyomi!

Naruto: STOOOOP!

Obito: ...Okay.

Naruto: What?

Obito: You convinced me. Mugen Tsukiyomi was a bad idea. I won't do it.

Naruto: Really?

Obito: Yup! Now using the power of the Juubi, I'll resurrect everyone who died in this battle, plus Naruto and Sasuke's families, and we'll all live happily ever after!

Everyone: HOORAY!

Madara: Hey, Obito, did you just...?

Obito: Shhhhh.


----------



## Plot Hole (Jul 9, 2013)

gah this wait is ridiculous
i predicts tobi doesn't pull a nagoto once he dies


----------



## TNPS1984 (Jul 9, 2013)

Obito: Time to you show all of you my new found power!

5 panels later.

Obito: Ok you may have won this fight but not this war.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 9, 2013)

Haha That's funny .


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> Adding moar Rinnegan equals creativity, Klue?



New abilities, even additions to the Rinnegan's lesser forms.


----------



## Weapon (Jul 9, 2013)

Is this real?

詳細はOhanaさん待ってて

クロークモードオビト 六道ムーンアイプラン将来

Full Eye Moon Plan, Madara No Effected.
Fire Not Effected?


----------



## shadowmaria (Jul 9, 2013)

I predict a "just as planned" panel


----------



## Evilene (Jul 9, 2013)

I predict Obito turning into a huge baby like creature.


----------



## Plot Hole (Jul 9, 2013)

akira hommage amiright?


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 9, 2013)

Weaponess said:


> Is this real?
> 
> 詳細はOhanaさん待ってて
> 
> ...



Google translate:


> Waiting Ohana's details
> 
> Cloak mode Obito deities Moon eye plan future



Seems like they're waiting for Ohana? IDK if this is a fan prediction or not, but ooh, cloaked Obito.


----------



## falconzx (Jul 9, 2013)

Marsala said:


> Obito: Now begins Mugen Tsukiyomi!
> 
> Naruto: STOOOOP!
> 
> ...



The bold part is in Mugen Tsukuyomi right ?


----------



## eyeknockout (Jul 9, 2013)

we find out that with every eternal mangekyou sharingan awakening, pieces of the two brother's souls get attached and placed into a weapon. somebody found this new legendary weapon and has trained with it in order to hone its powers. 

so a new powerful ninja with a legendary item containing pieces of itachi and sasuke's soul is heading to the battlefield. judging by itachi and sasuke's fighting styles it seems like the item will be a size changing  very sharp boomerang filled with amaterasu flames that releases genjutsu mist to paralyse it's opponent in the direction the attack is travelling.

then we will also get a reveal that long ago this same thing happened to madara and izuna so their legendary weapon and the person who found it is still hidden.


----------



## RasenganSake (Jul 9, 2013)

- I predict Madara go all "Oh well" and still sitting 
- I predict meaningless "?!?!?!" panels
- Sasuke hating Naruto for saving him


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 9, 2013)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Google translate:
> 
> 
> Seems like they're waiting for Ohana? IDK if this is a fan prediction or not, but ooh, cloaked Obito.


Reaction in the 2ch thread indicate that they anticipate RTN.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 9, 2013)

omfg at that spoiler


----------



## Kazeshini (Jul 9, 2013)

Tobirama gets sliced in half.


----------



## Deatz (Jul 9, 2013)

Marsala said:


> Obito: Now begins Mugen Tsukiyomi!
> 
> Naruto: STOOOOP!
> 
> ...




What if Naruto's "ideal world" at this time literally is a world where he's stopped Mugen Tsukuyomi? So, when Obito starts Mugen Tsukuyomi, Naruto sees himself stopping it over and over?until, of course, he finds a way to, oh, I don't know, realize his "true self", or something, and breaks out of it. WAIT A SECOND, isn't that just...

*Spoiler*: __ 



...Mugen Izanami?


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 9, 2013)

kages owned in one panel.

hoary


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 9, 2013)

Obito is a MONSTER!!!

The Jyuubi Jinchuuriki is flexing!!


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 9, 2013)

The wait is over people!

Lord Kurama shall finally be complete. Naruto & Minato shall share chakra and make the great one 100% again. Master Sasuke shall coat the Lord in the finest of armors. The trio of doom shall confront this...abomination known as Obito and shall the power of unity.

Hahaha. Cheers friend. CHEERS.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 9, 2013)

Did the REAL Tobirama just get owned?  Cause it seems like he is regenerating.  A clone wouldn't right?


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 9, 2013)

Well, Obito has officially gone Aizen on us with those weird ass swords


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 9, 2013)

Wow Obito.


----------



## vered (Jul 9, 2013)

hashirama and Tobirama cut in half!

his back is the same as RS back in the flashback!!!!
whats going on?wasnt it a design of the regular cloak?


----------



## Kazeshini (Jul 9, 2013)

Obito just buttfucked Tobirama in 1 panel.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 9, 2013)

Wait wtf look at obitos back and then recall that flash back where the chibi bijuus were shown....

Rinnegan + 9 tomoe's wtf??


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 9, 2013)

uh...looks like its a juubi jin show-off chapter, not excited


----------



## Abz (Jul 9, 2013)

Obito's eye....is still there ! 

sorry izanagi believers


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 9, 2013)

vered said:


> hashirama and Tobirama cut in half!
> 
> his back is the same as RS back in the flashback!!!!
> whats going on?wasnt it a design of the regular cloak?




Probably what Rikkudou had underneath the coat?


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 9, 2013)

Obito's still got the white hair, and the same symbol Rikudou had on his cloak is on Obito's back. 

Looks like he just fodderized A Hashirama Mokuton Bunshin and Tobirama.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 9, 2013)

WOOOOW
just WOW


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 9, 2013)

He just ripped in half Hashirama and Tobirama from what it looks like. 

And he still keeps the white hair. Well I was expecting him to have it go back to black...


----------



## vered (Jul 9, 2013)

also the same symbolism on his back as RS had on his cloak.
Rinnegan +9 tomeos!
what does it means about the Rinnegan origin?


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 9, 2013)

Nine tomoe on his back beneath a swirly circle.

Reminds me of Itachi's throne.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 9, 2013)

Errrr his back lol


----------



## Frawstbite (Jul 9, 2013)

God damn relax Obito.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 9, 2013)

Pathetic. Naruto...engage BijuuSageMode.

Time to show these people the true power of a God.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 9, 2013)

Kinda looks like somethin outta Bleach


----------



## Weapon (Jul 9, 2013)

So that's the last panel, I hope we jump into the action from the get go and skip all the chit chat. I think there will be talking though, and then Obito gives some demonstration at the ending fucking up the first two HK.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 9, 2013)

vered said:


> hashirama and Tobirama cut in half!
> 
> his back is the same as RS back in the flashback!!!!
> whats going on?wasnt it a design of the regular cloak?


i wonder if rikudou also had these 10 little things


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 9, 2013)

What are those black things that appear to be coming out from his hands? It looks like he used to them easily defeat them.


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 9, 2013)

Dunno about you guys but I am fucking loving these panels


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 9, 2013)

Its gonna be Juubi Jin Vs Juubi Jin lol.


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 9, 2013)

Obito has tail feathers


----------



## vered (Jul 9, 2013)

the fact that his back dones the same symbol as RS had on his cloak as an old man is a major thing.
perhaps at that moment RS was also in the BM?after creating the 9 tails?


----------



## Sarry (Jul 9, 2013)

Damn, Obito's not holding back. 

Nice!


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 9, 2013)

I think Hashirama was a clone.  Tobirama might have been the real deal though >_>


----------



## KevKev (Jul 9, 2013)

Kishi answered my prayers 

No more fucking bijuu 

Obito don't fuck this up


----------



## Louis-954 (Jul 9, 2013)

So he tore up some clones... not impressed, Obito.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jul 9, 2013)

Kenneth said:


> Dunno about you guys but I am fucking loving these panels



Me too, this shit is getting real now, wonder what happen to Minato and the others.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 9, 2013)

Aww shit Obito turning into RS


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 9, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> What are those black things that appear to be coming out from his hands? It looks like he used to them easily defeat them.


Probably some new Yin-Yang hax.


----------



## falconzx (Jul 9, 2013)

Abz said:


> Obito's eye....is still there !
> 
> sorry izanagi believers





I need moar


----------



## vered (Jul 9, 2013)

Tobiramas the real deal.
and Hashiramas clone.
cant wait for klue to see it.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 9, 2013)

From the panels it looks like Obito hasn't even warmed up yet. Damn.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm kinda of scared as to what Obito will do next


----------



## Abz (Jul 9, 2013)

Obito: Zombie walk attack no jutsu


----------



## dream (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh shit, wasn't expecting Obito to demolish a kage so soon.


----------



## auem (Jul 9, 2013)

both Hashi and Tobirama are clones it seems....i wonder what happened in the chapter..last page is basically where we left it last week...


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 9, 2013)

Abz said:


> Obito: Zombie walk attack no jutsu


Yellow flash Obito


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 9, 2013)

its interesting that his eyes kept being the same


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 9, 2013)

Big Bοss said:


> Me too, this shit is getting real now, wonder what happen to Minato and the others.


Seeing how Obito looks pretty pissed off and having finally achieved a goal he worked towards for over a decade... It ain't gonna be pretty. I expect rape. Just tons and tons of rape. Kishi's been hyping left and right, now he's going to use that to hype Obito and he'll end up using that hype to hype Naruto/Sasuke/whatever jesus fuck man this is nuts.

Christ, I'm hard.


----------



## vered (Jul 9, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> its interesting that his eyes kept being the same



his face is also half a zetsu.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 9, 2013)

auem said:


> both Hashi and Tobirama are clones it seems....i wonder what happened in the chapter..last page is basically where we left it last week...




Look at that panel.  Tobirama is regenerating.  He might be real.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jul 9, 2013)

Tobirama doesn't seem to be a clone doe, might be wrong.


----------



## Abz (Jul 9, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> its interesting that his eyes kept being the same



i don't think he's done 'changing' yet


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 9, 2013)

Obito is warming up. He's just flexing a little bit. He's all calm, cool and collected on the last panel. Obito's too strong. He's over there playing around with straight killers and he's making work out of them. 

Rikudou Naruto vs Jyuubi Obito

They better pray Naruto unleashes those names early because like this? Nah they're not fucking with the kid.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jul 9, 2013)

Kenneth said:


> Seeing how Obito looks pretty pissed off and having finally achieved a goal he worked towards for over a decade... It ain't gonna be pretty. I expect rape. Just tons and tons of rape. Kishi's been hyping left and right, now he's going to use that to hype Obito and he'll end up using that hype to hype Naruto/Sasuke/whatever jesus fuck man this is nuts.
> 
> Christ, I'm hard.



Yeah I expect so true terror now, this guy killing everyone left and right, it would be glorious!


----------



## Harbour (Jul 9, 2013)

1. Obito reminds me Hollow Ichigo.
2. Hope for Minato's clone not to get owned so easy.
3. Rikudou Sannin didnt have the Rinnegan before he became Jinchuuriki of Juubi. Finally confirmed.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 9, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> So he tore up some clones... not impressed, Obito.



Hey, these are the best kind of cliffhangers. You just feel so much loss and despair. And now we have to wait another week to find out if those clones were ok or not?!


----------



## Fiona (Jul 9, 2013)

> Looks at spoilers


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 9, 2013)

Naruto needs to hurry the fuck up before Obito lays everyone to waste


----------



## Weapon (Jul 9, 2013)

I hope Madara Vs Hashirama rematch is casted off to the side while we can all watch Obito Vs Alliance.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 9, 2013)

I also think those are both clones. Maybe the Senju brothers sent them to test what they were up against and this is their result.



BlinkST said:


> Probably some new Yin-Yang hax.



Hmm likely. They look a bit like The Spot's powers, a foe from Spider-Man.

They really are weird looking.

And weird, no Sharin'negan from him, just a regular Sharingan.


----------



## vered (Jul 9, 2013)

this might confirm to us that Juubi is the source of the Rinnegan.
than again that symbol might also be a seal made by RS.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 9, 2013)

Abz said:


> i don't think he's done 'changing' yet


yeah but, i thought that both his eyes would be rinnegan

right now one is sharingan and the other is rinnegan still, and the symbols on his back go with it(tomoes and circles separated), should be telling us something.


----------



## auem (Jul 9, 2013)

yeah!Tobirama seems real...but will we see Obito simply transforming through entire rest of the 15-16 page...


----------



## Rosi (Jul 9, 2013)

Well, that's an upgrade from getting owned by Kakashi 

mah boi


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 9, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> yeah but, i thought that both his eyes would be rinnegan
> 
> right now one is sharingan and the other is rinnegan still, and the symbols on his back go with it(tomoes and circles separated), should be telling us something.


It's Itachi's throne, I swear. Substitute FOX kanji with the swirl, and there you have it.


----------



## vered (Jul 9, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> yeah but, i thought that both his eyes would be rinnegan
> 
> right now one is sharingan and the other is rinnegan still, and the symbols on his back go with it(tomoes and circles separated), should be telling us something.



perhaps RS has done something to limit its power?


----------



## Abz (Jul 9, 2013)

Harbour said:


> 1. Obito reminds me Hollow Ichigo.
> 2. *Hope for Minato's clone not to get owned so easy.*
> 3. Rikudou Sannin didnt have the Rinnegan before he became Jinchuuriki of Juubi. Finally confirmed.



Don't be silly....why do you think he was on to the others so soon 



Fiona said:


> > Looks at spoilers



Underestimated much ?


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 9, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I also think those are both clones. Maybe the Senju brothers sent them to test what they were up against and this is their result.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course not. He still needs Sharingan for his genjutsu


----------



## KevKev (Jul 9, 2013)

Fuck, Obito blitzed Hashi clone and Tobirama   

Shit I'm starting to like Obito


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 9, 2013)

OH MY GOD, IT'S HAPPENING

AGAIN


----------



## CA182 (Jul 9, 2013)

I like how the marks on Obito's back have reappeared.

Anyways I don't see how this confirms the sage got his rinnegan from the juubi. (@ Whoever said it.)

If anything the lack of changing eyes suggests the sage had the rinnegan BEFORE he became jinchuuriki.


----------



## Abz (Jul 9, 2013)

SHIT IT'S OUT


----------



## auem (Jul 9, 2013)

by the way why people don't give Kaze reps..


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 9, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> Of course not. He still needs Sharingan for his genjutsu



He's bout to fuck up so much shit everyone is gonna wish it was a genjutsu


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 9, 2013)

About those saying that Obito's side of his face that is "Zetsu-ed", maybe those marks are just how his scars look like now after becoming the Juubi Jinchuuriki?

You gotta admit those lines around that side of his face resemble a bit his scars.


----------



## Nic (Jul 9, 2013)

and that's it folks, that's the whole chapter.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 9, 2013)

vered said:


> perhaps RS has done something to limit its power?


im going more for a division of the power of the eye, maybe Rikudou developed a way to divide it because it was necessary somehow to keep it under control, who knows.


----------



## falconzx (Jul 9, 2013)

I like his new design :


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 9, 2013)

Haha Madara got  "Dat Trump Card" on deck.


----------



## Abz (Jul 9, 2013)

Obito actually is acting like some super-zombie this chapter wtf


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 9, 2013)

He seems to be barely aware of who he is.  What a weird response to Minato when Minato said his name. He's actually pretty fucking scary right now, even if just because of his apparent craziness... No idea what's gonna happen next tbh.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 9, 2013)

God damn I read that shit way tooo quick


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 9, 2013)

I want to read a manga about ninjas, why cant this be a manga of ninjas?!!!


----------



## Obitomo (Jul 9, 2013)

HOLY FUCK.
Well we got to see Lee once again at least?
But fuck, I'm confused about Obito's sanity.


----------



## falconzx (Jul 9, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> I want to read a manga about ninjas, why cant this be a manga of ninjas?!!!



Here's a page of that ninja manga for you


----------



## Olivia (Jul 9, 2013)

Did Obito's current face remind anyone else of Sasori?


----------



## Sango-chan (Jul 9, 2013)

Obitomo said:


> HOLY FUCK.
> Well we got to see Lee once again at least?
> But fuck, I'm confused about Obito's sanity.



He can't lose what he never had......


----------



## Frusciante (Jul 9, 2013)

Kenneth said:


> He seems to be barely aware of who he is.  *What a weird response to Minato when Minato said his name.* He's actually pretty fucking scary right now, even if just because of his apparent craziness... No idea what's gonna happen next tbh.



Didn't noticed that untill you said it. Looks like the Juubi took almost total control over him, but Obito still has 	conscience 

As I said Minato will take a huge part on this


----------



## Obitomo (Jul 9, 2013)

Sango-chan said:


> He can't lose what he never had......


I guess you're right.
Still, holy shit... I expect the next few chapters to be solely Obito kicking ass but being confused about his name still.

Maybe this new found amnesia will make him forget about Rin... you can only dream.

Also did anyone notice that maybe being the Juubijin would make your hair go grey, alike to the Rinne Tensei.
Which would mean maybe Rikudou had a different hair colour before being the Juubijin, or that maybe his cloak only gained the eye and 9 tomoe when he became the Juubijin. Also is anyone else tired of hearing "THE JUUBI ISN'T AT ITS FINAL STAGE YET" It took the lil shit a few chapters to merge into second form, a few more to merge into a third form and one more to merge into his fourth form.
I swear if the Juubi isn't at the final form in this volume or even next chap.. ded.


----------



## falconzx (Jul 9, 2013)

Obitomo said:


> I guess you're right.
> Still, holy shit... I expect the next few chapters to be solely Obito kicking ass but being confused about his name still.
> 
> Maybe this new found amnesia will make him forget about Rin... you can only dream.



That would be nice, Juubito just keep fcking shit up


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 9, 2013)

I can't really talk right now. Too busy having Obitogasms.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 9, 2013)

That chapter went by fast. Where were those colored pages we were promised? I seriously hope Obito didn't completely lose it already. And I certainly hope he'll shut Madara up and foil his trump card. I'm getting tired of him. And look at this, I see some of the people that were bashing Obito for weeks now giving him sloppy blowjobs now  you guys are unbelievable.


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 9, 2013)

Kenneth said:


> He seems to be barely aware of who he is.  What a weird response to Minato when Minato said his name. He's actually pretty fucking scary right now, even if just because of his apparent craziness... No idea what's gonna happen next tbh.



Hey good point. I was thinking it's kinda weird he can use bijuu tail arms without and training when Naruto had to go through a ton of trouble to do it. So maybe he's not in control, but the juubi is in control of him?

So if he's not in control, how could he be "more focused" like the hokages were saying?

 

Oops that ended my Obitogasm.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 9, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> I want to read a manga about ninjas, why cant this be a manga of ninjas?!!!



been reading the wrong manga since the start this was never a true manga about ninjas.


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 9, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> That chapter went by fast. Where were those colored pages we were promised? I seriously hope Obito didn't completely lose it already. And I certainly hope he'll shut Madara up and foil his trump card. I'm getting tired of him. And look at this, I see some of the people that were bashing Obito for weeks now giving him sloppy blowjobs now  you guys are unbelievable.



Madara still makes me laugh, being the only one who's so chill in this war. Apparently he has shifted his focus from Hashirama now that his plan is really screwed up. But he's still pretty chill .


----------



## Abz (Jul 9, 2013)

Do these look similar to you ???


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 9, 2013)

The page with Madara glowing from now revealed to be fake rinne tensei.

was doing the seal to become a Jinchuuriki


----------



## Obitomo (Jul 9, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> The page with Madara glowing from now revealed to be fake rinne tensei.
> 
> was doing the seal to become a Jinchuuriki



So what was it then?


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 9, 2013)

Obitomo said:


> So what was it then?



Kishi's Red Herring Special?

No idea. There's some threads about it though.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm not completely convinced Obito has been taken over. Some panels seem to suggest otherwise. The two might be fighting for control of the body.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 9, 2013)

Juubi for FV i love how Obito lost control and the Juubi just had to rampage all out  hell yeah


----------



## talesofkami (Jul 9, 2013)

Ultimate Ninja Storm 2


----------



## Gortef (Jul 9, 2013)

Yet again another enchanting closeup of Hinatas eyes.
Jinchuuriki Obitos design is pretty rad actually.
For once it's Naruto who get's to explain what's going on.
Oh hey it's Guy and Lee.
Damn Jinchuuriki Obito is not joking around.

Overall pretty tight chapter.


----------



## takL (Jul 9, 2013)

seems as if obito was sealed inside of 10b.


----------



## eluna (Jul 9, 2013)

Whoa this chapter was awesome and finally Gai,Rock Lee and Killer B appeared, the last page FUUUUU TOBIRAMA


----------



## Amanda (Jul 9, 2013)

takL said:


> seems as if obito was sealed inside of 10b.



Based on what? 

Didn't Hinata say it's the opposite - she saw Juubi's chakra going inside Obito.

Anyway, it's not impossible at this point, but if you have access to some info (based on how they speak), please do tell us.


----------



## takL (Jul 9, 2013)

Sibylla said:


> Based on what?
> 
> Didn't Hinata say it's the opposite - she saw Juubi's chakra going inside Obito.



i m saying it seeing the images. and the  "obito who?" line.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 9, 2013)

takL said:


> i m saying it seeing the images. and the  "obito who?" line.



Ah okay. Thanks.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jul 9, 2013)

I was wondering... isnt there a hint of what will happen later on..... naruto mentions that he saw the revivial tech... and all its seals... and he was able to memorize them so he can say that obito doesnt use that jutsu....

so moslty it hints that he will use that revivial jutsu mostly at the war end... to revive mostly everyone that died in the war for peace sake with no hatered...

and its kinda funny that juubito is staring at naruto from the very beggining


----------



## takL (Jul 9, 2013)

Now he saw the seals to seal 10b as well.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 9, 2013)

Jinchuriki Obito is gonna be one hell of a character in a future Naruto game


----------



## DeK3iDE (Jul 9, 2013)

it was a good chapter imo but it was awesome compared to how the story has been lately. Can't remember when it was the last time i was able to say something that positive about it though


----------



## bluclaudino (Jul 9, 2013)

What are those two like-sword that Obito uses to crash Hashirama's Mokubunshin and Tobirama? I think that are two Suiton+Inton Sword


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 9, 2013)

bluclaudino said:


> What are those two like-sword that Obito uses to crash Hashirama's Mokubunshin and Tobirama? *I think that are two Suiton+Inton Sword*



WTF??


----------



## bluclaudino (Jul 9, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> WTF??



Yeah, me too 

I think that Sasuke's Enton could be Katon+Inton, so i think that those two swords used by Obito are something similar to the Enton Sword by Sasuke made with Kagutsuchi.. but these ones are made by circles, so i think that are made by Kekkei Genkai of Suiton+Inton, we could verify in a week


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (Jul 9, 2013)

Good chapter, but I'm not keen on the direction the manga is headed. Battles are becoming less about strategy and skill and more about "I'M MORE POWERFUL THAN YOU, THEREFORE I WIN LOL!" 

So, basically, it's becoming DBZ.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 9, 2013)

bluclaudino said:


> Yeah, me too
> 
> I think that Sasuke's Enton could be Katon+Inton, so i think that those two swords used by Obito are something similar to the Enton Sword by Sasuke made with Kagutsuchi.. but these ones are made by circles, so i think that are made by Kekkei Genkai of Suiton+Inton, we could verify in a week



That was not why I said that


----------



## Kisames Neighbor (Jul 9, 2013)

this manga is crazy


----------



## bluclaudino (Jul 10, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> That was not why I said that



Of course, i said to joke.. and if you don't explain i don't understand as well.

Otherwise I can also write just "OMG", "WTF", "LLNNMMND" but I do not understand what could serve


----------



## Edo Madara (Jul 10, 2013)

I don't get it, why Obito make it look so easy to be Juubi jin whereas RS must fight it to do it ?


----------



## Amanda (Jul 10, 2013)

Edo Madara said:


> I don't get it, why Obito make it look so easy to be Juubi jin whereas RS must fight it to do it ?




Dion't know about the original, complete Juubi, but this Juubi is incomplete and hardly conscious, plus they already controlled its body.


----------



## takL (Jul 10, 2013)

maybe rikudoh sage didnt have the weird eyes or the unreal body when he fought jubi?


----------



## Boradis (Jul 10, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Jinchuriki Obito is gonna be one hell of a character in a future Naruto game




Word. Even though we haven't really seen what he can do yet.



Sibylla said:


> Edo Madara said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get it, why Obito make it look so easy to be Juubi jin whereas RS must fight it to do it ?
> ...




My guess is that it's because Obito's sharingan makes him a natural born jinchuuriki. All the others have needed complex procedures performed by others to embed and seal a bijuu inside them. Obito just has to be in physical contact and think about it for a moment.


----------



## takL (Jul 12, 2013)

some of the lines from the raw.

the opening caption 'what the hell is going on!?'
A shinobi: 10bs...disappeared!?
Sakura: ...
Another shinobi: Whats going on!? did they defeat it!?
Hiashi: no...
Sakura: Hinata! Were you watching?
Hinata: y...yep
Sakura: Can you explain what is what!?

Hinata: ...that man...has absorbed... the whole 10b. 
and judging from the chakra...
Sakura: ...does that mean...  
Sasuke: That's 10bs 

Sasuke: jinchuriki, you say? 
Naruto: it's all the creepier dattebayo.
Minato: Obito...
Sasuke: Naruto... How can you tell!?
Tobirama: !! 'Wha...what's this?'
Hash to himself: 'nuh...' '...what a disaster... ...Jinchuriki of all things...'

Naruto: I made friends with bijus! 
then I received their chakras from them that I can tell it clearly!! 
Naruto: and I could feel their chakras going into Obito one after another...
Naruto: and I for one have seen the resurrection jutsu of rikudohs once! 
Naruto: the seals for the jutsu are different (from obitos) to begin with!! 
Naruto: Anyhow he was doing the jutsu to be the jinchuriki throughout..
Sasuke: ...i see...
Bee: 'hey hatsuan! is that the final form?'
Hatsuan: "no...its not..." "its complicated but its not...appearently it(=10b) was fuckin used by the jinchuriki before reaching its final form."
Hash: humph!!
hash to himself: 'even though it(/you) became a jinchuriki, 
the myojinmon is still going on!!'
Naruto: Wow!! Kickasssss!!
Hash:!!

Minato: no... Obito. Stop it now...
the jinchuriki: ... ...O...B...TOH...?
Naruto n co: !?
hashs clone: I say flatly...this one is--- 

hashs clone: stronger than...me!!
Hiruzen: im afraid...so it seems...
Tobirama: although you sent/referred the leftover clone of yours (to us), its no match (for the jinchuriki), bro! 
hashs clone: I know...  still...
Maddy: it'd be fun to watch the damn hokages shrinking but...
i cant keep waiting here now...
Maddy to himself: 'now that obito became the same as Rikudoh sage...'
'I may well lag behind him before playing my trump card....'
Naruto: eh?

the end cap 'the disastrously evil, the disastrously strong...!!'


----------



## takL (Jul 13, 2013)

i wonder where the originals of minato and hash are. after maddy?


----------



## Animaeon (Jul 13, 2013)

First of all, thanks for the translation

Secondly, it does seem like Kishi's plotting something with the originals... especially with Hashirama, since there's a lot of emphasis on the clone bit at the end. Kishi could've chosen to put the real Hashirama next to Tobirama, but some reason he didn't, which isn't an obvious choice imo...

Either way, this upcoming week is gonna be pretty interesting. 638 in color on monday, more Juubito rampage on wednesday and Madara's debut in the anime on thursday. 

Me likey


----------



## takL (Jul 13, 2013)

Animaeon said:


> First of all, thanks for the translation
> 
> Secondly, it does seem like Kishi's plotting something with the originals... especially with Hashirama, since there's a lot of emphasis on the clone bit at the end. Kishi could've chosen to put the real Hashirama next to Tobirama, but some reason he didn't, which isn't an obvious choice imo...
> 
> ...



madara in the anime hasnt looked so great as he should so far.

 i blame it on the animetors. and wtf is up with the ed? naruto looks like a wimpy girl in it.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 13, 2013)

> Tobirama: although you sent/referred the leftover clone of yours (to us), its no match (for the jinchuriki), bro!



Yeeeeep, the slashed Tobirama is real.


----------



## takL (Jul 13, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Yeeeeep, the slashed Tobirama is real.



still hes an edo. hed be regained in no time.


----------



## Danzio (Jul 13, 2013)

takL said:


> i wonder where the originals of minato and hash are. *after maddy*?



Probably- especially Hashi who knew what madara was up to .

What does dattebayo mean?  Heard it a million times and associated it with Naru, but never bothered to check .


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 13, 2013)

takL said:


> still hes an edo. hed be regained in no time.



I'm aware of that. I was debating with a friend other day, he was telling that Tobi was a Bunshin because he was telling Hashi to cancel "our Kage Bunshins". I'm glad your translation cleared up that part.


----------



## takL (Jul 13, 2013)

Danzio said:


> Probably- especially Hashi who knew what madara was up to .
> 
> What does dattebayo mean?  Heard it a million times and associated it with Naru, but never bothered to check .



its like 'im sayin'
tteba=Functions as:'strong emphasis marker, especially when the speaker has grown impatient.
yo=comes at the end of the sentence, and is used to make assertions.


----------



## Danzio (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks.

So, basically, it's a cheeky signature which helps give Naruto character. I like it.


----------



## takL (Jul 13, 2013)

Danzio said:


> So, basically, it's a cheeky signature which helps give Naruto character.



yep. little kids often say ~datteba! to their parents and siblings.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 13, 2013)

takL said:


> yep. little kids often say ~datteba! to their parents and siblings.



What about Kushina's saying?


----------



## takL (Jul 14, 2013)

son_michael said:


> What about Kushina's saying?



dattebane?　datte+ba+ne.
same as narutos dattebayo save for 'ne', the interjectional particle at the end instead of 'yo'. both 'yo' and 'ne' are like 'you know''you see''uh' and such.
the sentence ending in ~bane sounds like a nigata dialect.


----------



## Klue (Jul 14, 2013)

Edo Madara said:


> I don't get it, why Obito make it look so easy to be Juubi jin whereas RS must fight it to do it ?



Juubi wasn't at full power, and it was being restrained by Hashirama's jutsu.


----------



## takL (Jul 14, 2013)

save that rikudoh sage also used myojinmon or a similar jutsu according to kulama. i wonder why kulamas been so quiet.

btw i love the wicked pause in there


----------

